# Intel Core i7 - anybody got one? :)

## paulbiz

Anybody got a Core i7? Does it work in Gentoo with any available motherboard? It looks mouth-watering   :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

One of my friend will have a CoreI7 965 in maybe 1 or 2 weeks  :Razz: 

----------

## JanR

Hi,

at work I will get the parts for an i7 940 machine (hopefully) next week. It will replace an AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (the old socket 939 version) that was used for more than 3 years. And... obviously, I will put Gentoo on it.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## paulbiz

#1) I am jealous

#2) please post your experience  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, you can bet on that  :Razz: 

I assume that a emerge -e system will take 30-45 minutes max, instead of 79 minutes on my Q9550.

----------

## JanR

Hi,

unfortunately, the parts were ordered today (and not last week). Some of them even have a delivery time of 3-5 days so we have to wait until next week.

Obviously, I will post benchmarks...

My AMD Athlon 4400+ (socket 939) at home needs 2 hours 19 minutes for openoffice 3.0 while the fastest gentoo machine at work does it in only 37 minutes. Thats a dual Xeon 5430 with 18 GB RAM - 8 cores with 2.66 GHz each. 

I'm curious if the i7 940 will be faster...

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## AaronPPC

I thought Moore's Law said computing power was supposed to double every 18 months, not 18 weeks!   :Smile: 

OK, I'm jealous too...

----------

## jordanwb

 *JanR wrote:*   

> Thats a dual Xeon 5430 with 18 GB RAM - 8 cores with 2.66 GHz each.

 

Holy c**p!

 *AaronPPC wrote:*   

> I thought Moore's Law said computing power was supposed to double every 18 months, not 18 weeks!  
> 
> OK, I'm jealous too...

 

I'm jealous too.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, it's not a computer, it's a rocket luncher  :Razz: 

----------

## outermeasure

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yeah, it's not a computer, it's a rocket luncher 

 

Rocket luncher  :Question: 

What does it eat for dinner/breakfast?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Monkeh

 *outermeasure wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Yeah, it's not a computer, it's a rocket luncher  
> 
> Rocket luncher 
> 
> What does it eat for dinner/breakfast? 

 

Nuclear power plants.

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What does it eat for dinner/breakfast?
> 
> 

 

Actually, 290 Watt at idle. Fully loaded this increases to 405. For a server it is not really loud, except while starting (10 little fans going to 6000 rpm or beyond),

But... its impressive:

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5322.93

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5320.01

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5320.04

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5320.03

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5320.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5320.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5320.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2656.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr dca sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5320.04

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## MRStoneOK

Holy hell you just got my jollies off, (not to be innapropriate) but that's way beyond the scope of my young mind.

----------

## JanR

Hi,

yesterday the mainboard arrived and I was able to start Gentoo installation. emerge -e system was less than one hour, emerge -e world stoped due to an error on my side (qemu has to be built with gcc 3.4.6, not 4.1.2). Nevertheless, this is the /proc/cpuinfo:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 5883.41

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 2

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 5879.81

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 4

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 5879.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 6

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 5879.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 5788.60

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 3

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 5879.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 5

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 5879.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2934.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 7

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep

bogomips        : 5879.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

It is still emerging... so I have to wait for compile time of openoffice. But: This thing is really, really fast.

Turbo-Mode is working perfect... even with four loaded cores it runs at 3.06 GHz, with only one core it reaches 3.2 GHz (using a quite small cooler - we wait for Scythe to introduce something for socket 1366).

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## d2_racing

What do you mean byt turbo-mode ? Did you overclock 1 or many cores ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *JanR wrote:*   

> yesterday the mainboard arrived and I was able to start Gentoo installation. emerge -e system was less than one hour

 

Did you time your emerge -e system ?

If so, how long exactly ? 50 minutes or 30 minutes, because with my Quad Core Q9550, it's around 79 minutes.

----------

## paulbiz

I'm interested to know the time when you emerge openoffice 3.0. (gentop -t openoffice). Here is my record using overclocked (3ghz) Core 2 Duo E6600:

```
     Fri Oct 17 21:22:31 2008 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.0.0

       merge time: 1 hour, 33 minutes and 40 seconds.
```

----------

## JanR

Hi,

first, OpenOffice:

```

 * app-office/openoffice-3.0.0

        Emerged at: Wed Dec 10 10:03:47 2008

        Build time: 37 minutes, and 8 seconds

```

This breaks your record  :Smile:  and it is only 4 seconds slower than the dual Xeon 5430 (8 real cores) mentioned above.

This build was with WANT_MP="true" to force make -j. MAKEOPTS was set to -j12. And, obviously, it was a 64 bit installation with 6 GB memory. /var/tmp/portage lives on a shm-Filesystem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you time your emerge -e system ? 
> 
> 

 

No, but I can check it in the emerge log:

```

1228853657:  *** emerge --emptytree system

1228857242:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

```

This makes 3585 seconds so this is 59:45 minutes for 133 packets. It was *not* a fresh install, it was the re-emerge of an instance installed long time ago. A fresh and minimal "system" is smaller, I guess.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What do you mean byt turbo-mode ? Did you overclock 1 or many cores ?
> 
> 

 

The Core i7 940 runs at a default multiplier of 22 (22x133=2933). Its default turbo mode configuration is 23/23/23/24 - this means that it runs 2-4 loaded cores at 23x133=3066 if TDP and thermal limit are not reached and it goes to 24x133=3200 if only one core is loaded. Even with 8 x mprime -t for more than half an hour I am not able to go beyond thermal limit so it runs effectively at 3066 MHz with all four cores and at 3200 with only one core (useful for emerging gcc and similar). This all was at default settings using DDR3-1066 memory operated at standard voltage and standard timing.

Thats quite impressive - as well as the numbers lmbench gives:

```

taskset -c 0 bw_mem -W 10 -N 10 128m rd

134.22 13796.34

```

Thats the power of triple channel...

Unfortunately, this is my new machine at work... here at home I have an Athlon X2 4400+ that needs 2 hours, 19 minutes, and 49 seconds to emerge OpenOffice 3.0.0....

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## paulbiz

wow   :Shocked: 

Which motherboard do you have? Are all of the onboard stuff working okay in gentoo? (drive controllers/audio/video/whatever)

i will ask santa for a new system  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your lspci -v from that box plz  :Razz: 

----------

## Simba7

All I can say is..

Holy crap..   *DROOL*

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Which motherboard do you have? Are all of the onboard stuff working okay in gentoo? (drive controllers/audio/video/whatever) 
> 
> 

 

Its an ASUS P6T Workstation board (quite similar to P6T deluxe). 

Everything (including SAS) works out of the box - I only added an Intel e1000 because I don't like the onboard RealTek NICs (which are supported).

Audio, the eSATA and IEEE1394 I have not tested yet but I expect them to work (audio is HD Audio - I will test today or tomorrow). Hmm... what else... fan speed monitoring does not work in 2.6.26 but the chip is recognized as "unknown version of whatever" - I guess this only requires minor patching. The internal thermal sensors of the CPU are not read be 2.6.26 but this only requires a simple hack to coretemp.c (adding 0x1A as model ID, I think this is fixed in 2.6.27) to get reaonable readings.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi, can you post your lspci -v from that box plz 
> 
> 

 

Here we go... please note that I DISABLED hardware that I do not need (especially, the Marvell SAS and Marvell eSATA but SAS is connected to PCIe of southbridge and works).

Furthermore, the Intel e1000 is added to PCIe and actually I use an old ATI graphic board which I will replace by a nVidia 8600GT when I finally switch over from the old workstation (not because of GPU power but because of two DVI and fanless design).

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [40] #00 [0000]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: fb900000-fb9fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000eff00000-00000000efffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Access Controls <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: fba00000-fbafffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f7ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Access Controls <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: fbb00000-fbbfffff

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Access Controls <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel

00:13.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller (rev 12) (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at fec8a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [6c] Power Management version 3

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at a800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at a880 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at fb8ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at fb8f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000faf00000-00000000faffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: fbd00000-fbdfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fae00000-00000000faefffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: fbc00000-fbcfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fad00000-00000000fadfffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at a080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at a400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at a480 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at fb8ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=32

        Memory behind bridge: fbe00000-fbefffff

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 505

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9480 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=32]

        Memory at fb8fe800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/4 Enable+

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

        Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at fb8ff400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=01, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64

        Capabilities: [40] Express PCI/PCI-X Bridge, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [54] PCI-X bridge device

        Capabilities: [64] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

01:00.1 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at fb9ffc00 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Bus: primary=01, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000eff00000-00000000efffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express PCI/PCI-X Bridge, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [54] PCI-X bridge device

        Capabilities: [64] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [6c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [7c] Hot-plug capable

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 1500

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Memory at fbae0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at fbac0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

04:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [Sapphire X550 Silent]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 1501

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at fbaf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 PT Desktop Adapter

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 504

        Memory at fbbe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at fbbc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fbba0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 15-82-2a-ff-ff-21-1b-00

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8367

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Memory at fbcff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at fadf0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at fbcc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=2

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 81-68-10-ec-00-00-00-00

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8367

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at fbdff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at faef0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at fbdc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=2

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 81-68-10-ec-00-00-00-00

09:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8259

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        Memory at fbeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

        Kernel modules: ohci1394

```

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## d2_racing

Very nice box  :Razz: 

----------

## bunder

very nice cpuinfo.   :Twisted Evil: 

question about the hyperthreading and turbo mode...  how are they selected?  can you change it by hand, or is it automatic?  i'm thinking about getting me one of these i7's in the future.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> question about the hyperthreading and turbo mode... how are they selected? can you change it by hand, or is it automatic?
> 
> 

 

Its a mix of both. For extrem editions (which I do not have) you can completely configure it, for the rest (920 & 940) you can disable or enable it in BIOS. If enabled, it produces appropriate ACPI entries for speedstep. In case of the 940 this looks like:

```

cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies 

2934000 2933000 2800000 2667000 2533000 2400000 2267000 2133000 2000000 1867000 1733000 1600000 

```

Note the entry with 2934 MHz. This means "automatic mode" - there the CPU manages the frequencies on its own (the same applies to mobile merom and later cores - there you can enable IDA that way). This means that even with performance governor you get automatic speed control with nearly no negativ impact on performance - it switches between 1600 MHz and the turbo modes (3066 for all cores, 3200 if one core is loaded and 2933 if too hot). If you want to disable it just set maximum frequency using cpufreq to 2933. For me this is perfect to control whatever I want.

In contrast to AMD K10, all 4 cores always run at the same frequency and idle cores will be disabled to save energy.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## JanR

Hi again,

I forgot to answer the part regarding HT: This is also activated in BIOS as well as in kernel config. I guess thats similar to Pentium 4 and Atom.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## c0nv1ct

Nice info, much appreciated.  I've been wondering how the new chipset and the i7's TurboBoost would work in gentoo, it's good to hear it doesnt have any issues.

I wont have my parts for my core i7 build until Santa comes :\

----------

## Kemoauc

 *Quote:*   

> This build was with WANT_MP="true" to force make -j. MAKEOPTS was set to -j12.

 

Is it safe to set WANT_MP="true" or does it break any packages? Why do you set MAKEOPTS to -j12 and not to -j9 (4 cores + hyperthreading + 1)?

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Is it safe to set WANT_MP="true" or does it break any packages? 
> 
> 

 

I use it since several month with no problem... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Why do you set MAKEOPTS to -j12 and not to -j9 (4 cores + hyperthreading + 1)?
> 
> 

 

I run parallelism tests with linux kernel on the 8 core Xeon some time ago and figured out that there is a (small) speedup up to 1.5 times the number of cores if there is enough RAM. Therefore, I use 12 but I'm quite sure that the speed using 9 will be rather similar. Maybe I run a comparison on the Nehalem machine soon.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## squiddie

Hi

Would be nice if someone could tell me which processor family has to be chosen for an i7  :Embarassed: 

I'll have the joy to set one up early in january  :Razz: 

thx in advance

greetingsLast edited by squiddie on Mon Dec 29, 2008 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JanR

Hi,

as I use 64 bit version it has to be nocona for gcc 4.1.2 - obviously not the best choice as nocona is the 64 bit capable netburst xeon. For newer GCC I would use core2 which should be better.

Therefore:

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

```

Greetings, 

Jan

----------

## squiddie

OK thanks. I'll stick with these settings.

I'm still a bit unshure about the kernel config:

did you choose MPENTIUM4 which would match the nocona/family-15 gcc setting,

or MCORE2 which would be in line with the /proc/cpuinfo family-6?

greetings

----------

## JanR

Hi,

update regarding parallelism: Contrary to what I wrote I ran my openoffice compilation with make -j10, not 12 as written. Therefore, I repeated this with 9 and 12:

make -j10

```

        Emerged at: Wed Dec 10 16:57:11 2008

        Build time: 37 minutes, and 23 seconds

```

make -j12

```

        Emerged at: Mon Dec 29 17:26:21 2008

        Build time: 38 minutes, and 16 seconds

```

make -j9

```

        Emerged at: Mon Dec 29 18:06:46 2008

        Build time: 37 minutes, and 11 seconds

```

At least for OO -j9 seems to be better. For linux kernel 12 was best with very minor advantage.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm still a bit unshure about the kernel config:
> 
> did you choose MPENTIUM4 which would match the nocona/family-15 gcc setting,
> ...

 

Make it Core2. Core i7 has much more in common with P6, Pentium-M and Core2 than with Netburst (P4).

nocona for GCC more or less stands for "64 Bit, SSE, SSE2, SSE3" and some more (see manual).

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## squiddie

OK, I'll do that. Thanks for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Zucca

That's just insane speed and power.

I've heard i7 uses less power (watts) than Core (2) Duos. True?

----------

## rrbrussell

What was the price tag on the processors, mother board, and ram?

----------

## Zucca

 *JanR wrote:*   

> as I use 64 bit version it has to be nocona for gcc 4.1.2 - obviously not the best choice as nocona is the 64 bit capable netburst xeon. For newer GCC I would use core2 which should be better.
> 
> Therefore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have you tried:

```
emerge -j 10 --load-average=9.00
```

 or likewise?

Emerging some meta packages that way could speed up process nicely. :)

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -j 10 --load-average=9.00
> 
> 

 

I was not aware of this possibility... but I will try that next time.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I've heard i7 uses less power (watts) than Core (2) Duos. True?
> 
> 

 

Not really, but I have no comparison. With an old ATI card (at this time the  Geforce 8600GT was still in the old machine) it idles at 102 Watt (no X) and has a maximum consumption of 220 (8 x mprime -t) - measured at AC using a cheap powermeter. The power supply is a Silverstone 500 W with 80plus certificate.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What was the price tag on the processors, mother board, and ram?
> 
> 

 

Not that sure because it was not me who paid it  :Smile:  (its my machine at work). Roughly estimated its around 1500 Euro for the components. CPU was 550, board 270 and memory 3x50. This was in December, now it should be cheaper...

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## Simba7

 *JanR wrote:*   

> as I use 64 bit version it has to be nocona for gcc 4.1.2 - obviously not the best choice as nocona is the 64 bit capable netburst xeon. For newer GCC I would use core2 which should be better.

 

Why are you using a really old version of gcc? Should be using 4.3.2 to handle the latest processors.

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Why are you using a really old version of gcc? Should be using 4.3.2 to handle the latest processors.
> 
> 

 

I'm staying with amd64 stable, not ~amd64. Therefore, everything above 4.1.2 is masked as unstable. As soon as this changes I will recompile everything.

Nevertheless, I will run some benchmarks with the newer compiler...

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## Simba7

I thought 4.3.2 was stable..

----------

## JanR

Hi,

not yet...

```

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  

        (2.95)  *2.95.3-r9 ~*2.95.3-r10!s

        (3.1)   *3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   **3.2.2!s *3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

        (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

        (4.1)   ~4.1.0-r1!s 4.1.2!s

        (4.2)   ~4.2.3!s ~4.2.4!s

        (4.3)   **4.3.0!s ~4.3.1!s ~4.3.1-r1!s ~4.3.2!s ~4.3.2-r2!s

```

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## c0nv1ct

You cant make an exception just for gcc?  It does make a difference and you can always keep the stable gcc installed incase something bad happens.

I finally got around to building gentoo on my new i7 920.  I've got it OC'd to 3.5ghz right now.

```
Fri Jan 16 04:33:11 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2

       merge time: 8 minutes and 42 seconds.
```

It only took me like 3 hours from stage3 to an xfce desktop.  It seemed like most of that was spent rebooting to a livecd because i forgot something in fstab or grub.

I'm quite impressed with this new Intel system, its my first Intel in a very long time.  It took me a while to get gentoo on here because i just had to install windows for a while to play some GTA4.  But now thats over with and I can get back to doing some real work in gentoo.

----------

## d2_racing

 *c0nv1ct wrote:*   

> You cant make an exception just for gcc?  It does make a difference and you can always keep the stable gcc installed incase something bad happens.
> 
> I finally got around to building gentoo on my new i7 920.  I've got it OC'd to 3.5ghz right now.
> 
> 

 

Once you use Gcc 4.2 or 4.3, then you need to have the toolchain in testing arch, because you cannot run GCC 4.3 with only certains packages in ~arch.

You really need to switch to a full ~arch to be sure that everything is compatible with Gcc 4.3.

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Once you use Gcc 4.2 or 4.3, then you need to have the toolchain in testing arch, because you cannot run GCC 4.3 with only certains packages in ~arch.
> 
> You really need to switch to a full ~arch to be sure that everything is compatible with Gcc 4.3.
> ...

 

And thats why I stay with 4.1.2...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I finally got around to building gentoo on my new i7 920. I've got it OC'd to 3.5ghz right now. 
> 
> 

 

Congratulation! I only made a short OC test before returning to stock value... it executed ONE instance of mprime with no error at 4 GHz (base clock 166, so 3.66 + Turbo -> 4 GHz) at mid 80 C temperatures. Have not tried 4 or 8 instances because of poor cooling at this time plus... its a WORK machine! SO now it runs at 2.93+Turbo.

Btw... I actually never saw it at stock speed, even with heavy load on all cores it runs at the +1 turbo mode (3.06 in my case) and with one loaded core it always runs at 3.2. The most useful way to estimate freq is "mhz" from lmbench because the cpufreq framework does not set the correct values in /proc/cpuinfo. They have 2933 in my case for stock speed and 2934 for stock + turbo. Intel has a document online regarding turbo mode and freq monitoring - maybe I code this some day (looks quite simple).

So far, I taskset three load tasks to cores 0-2 or six tasks to 0,1,2,4,5,6 and execute mhz on core 3 or 7. Running it "alone", even in endless loop, always returns something indicating full +2 turbo mode -> 3200 MHz.

Therefore, your 3500 MHz=20 x 175 should be 3850 with turbo enabled for one core or 3675 for all cores if there is enough headroom.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## Simba7

 *JanR wrote:*   

> And thats why I stay with 4.1.2...

 

Even though it was released in 2007?

----------

## luispa

Hi, 

I just got my new i7 and wonder if some of you know the updated status regarding kernel support for i7 and best CFLAGS, etc.

After reading the thread, would this be the best?

 CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

 CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

 CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

 MAKEOPTS="-j12" 

And sorry for the question, will that options build a full 64 bits system?. I've read that x86_64 is not the i7 architecture...

Thanks a lot in advance, 

Luis

----------

## squiddie

'lo

To build a 64bit system you have to choose amd64 for both the minimal CD and installing instructions.

The reason is that AMD brought it first so you have to choose that also for your i7.

Also remember to take ~amd64 when keywording packages.

The entries in my make.conf are:

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

WANT_MP="true"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="8G"

```

'cause GCC 4.1 does not support -march=core2 as JanR explained. We have to wait for Gentoo switching GCC to a higher version  :Smile: 

Also forget the last two lines if you don't use CCACHE anyhow I recommend using it. Search the web for "gentoo ccache" for more info.

When configuring your kernel choose "core2/newer Xeon" as Processor family and enable SMT. Set Maximum number of CPUs to 8. Afaik you have to count virtual cores.

Have fun. It's a beast   :Razz: 

----------

## luispa

Thanks a lot squiddie, yes it's a beast; I'm really surprised with the performance, I put 6GB of DDR3 so I'm really surprised. Let's see if I'm able to take teh most of its 8 CPU's, that's why I want to go to the best 64bits+MP configuration... 

Regarding the installation... 

I didn't know where to get a Intel 64 compatible Install ISO, so I found System Rescue CD. Also found that "-march=native" is the recommended option but only supported starting with gcc 4.3.2, so I wanted to install 64 and upgrade to gcc >=4.3.2 asap... 

This is what I did:

1- Used the System Rescue CD to boot the box in 64 bits mode. At the boot prompt: rescue64, even if the screen mentions AMD64 it will work in Intel64.

I'm thinking today that maybe I could have downloaded the AMD64 Install disk and try it. I don't know if it's prepared to run on x86_64 architectures as the System Rescue CD... anyway.

2- Follow the standard handbook instructions regarding network, disks, etc.

3- When I get int the make.conf, I used this INITIAL config: 

 CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona" 

 CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

 CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

 MAKEOPTS="-j9"

4- Continued with normal install (following handbook):

 chroot, emerge --sync, emerge portage, locale.gen, timezone

5- At this point I upgraded to GCC 4.3.3. This is what I did, hope It's correct:

 # mkdir /etc/portage

 # echo "sys-devel/gcc ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 # echo "sys-libs/glibc ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 # emerge -av gcc

 :

 # gcc-config -l 

 # gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3 

 # env-update 

 # source /etc/profile

6- Then adapt "make.conf" as now gcc supports a new "-march". This is my current FINAL config:

 CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"     <=== -march=native

 CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

 CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

 MAKEOPTS="-j9"

7- Now, recompile everything (this is not documented, hope I did it well.. :-/)

 # fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.2

 # emerge -v binutils gcc glibc libtool

 # emerge -v genlop gentoolkit

 I had a blocking situation so I fixed it like this:

 # emerge -C sys-libs/com_err sys-libs/ss

 # emerge -C sys-fs/e2fsprogs

 # emerge -pv e2fsprogs

 Finally, recompile everything

 # emerge -e system

 ... and Update everything

 # emerge -DuvnN world

That was last night, the upgrade to 4.3.3 and full recompilation only took 2 hours...

8- Today I continue with the handbook: 

  timezone, download gentoo-sources, modify kernel, compile it, etc....

I'll update once I'm finished

I plan to use "core2/newer Xean" as processor family / SMT,etc... as you recommend. Thanks again.

Regarding CCACHE, I didn't know about it. Once I have the system fully built I'll take a look at it.

Thanks again, 

Luis

----------

## gringo

Hola Luispa  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  I put 6GB of DDR3 so I'm really surprised. Let's see if I'm able to take teh most of its 8 CPU's

 

wow, could you share how much you payed for the cpu ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I didn't know where to get a Intel 64 compatible Install ISO, so I found System Rescue CD. 

 

any amd64 livecd would have done the job i think, but yeah, i use the System Rescue CD too.

 *Quote:*   

> Also found that "-march=native" is the recommended

 

yes, in case you aren´t using distcc ( it´s disabled anyway if you run distcc but just to let you know).

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j9" 

 

i think this can be pushed a bit more, maybe -12 or sth like that, but it depens on the package of course. Some packages force -j1 f.ex.

About ccache : it really helps if you *recompile* a lot, otherwise i don´t think it is worth it. 

Flameeyes wrote a bit about this in his blog -> http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2008/06/21/debuking-ccache-myths

cheers

----------

## luispa

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Hola Luispa 
> 
>  *Quote:*    I put 6GB of DDR3 so I'm really surprised. Let's see if I'm able to take teh most of its 8 CPU's 
> 
> wow, could you share how much you payed for the cpu ?
> ...

 

Hi gringo,  Intel i7 920 - 274€, Fan-heat dissipator noctua nh-u12p se1366 - 59€

Thanks for all the info that confirms everything...  :Smile: .

Luis

----------

## gringo

thanks for the info Luis !

I will probably buy one in short.

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## luispa

Now that I'm preparing the kernel for the i7, I'm under doubt. I'm about to configure gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8

Please comment on the option I'm using, if you may think I'm wrong:

```
-  Processor type and features  --->

 [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) 

 [*] High Resolution Timer Support

 [*] Symmetric multi-processing support

 [*] Enable MPS table

 Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->

 [ ] Paravirtualized guest support  --->

 [ ] Memtest

 Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)  --->

 [*] IBM Calgary IOMMU support

   [*]   Should Calgary be enabled by default?

 [*] AMD IOMMU support

 (8) Maximum number of CPUs (2-512

 [ ] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

 [*] Multi-core scheduler support

   Preemption Model (Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop))

 [ ] Machine Check Exception

 < > Dell laptop support

 < > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support

 <*> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support

 <*> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support

 [ ] Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   Memory model (Sparse Memory)  --->

 [*] Sparse Memory virtual memmap

       *** Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend ***

 [*] Reserve low 64K of RAM on AMI/Phoenix BIOSen (NEW)

 [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support 

 [ ]   MTRR cleanup support

 [ ]   x86 PAT support

 [*] EFI runtime service support

 [*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode

 Timer frequency (1000 HZ)  --->

 [*] kexec system call

 [*] kernel crash dumps

 (0x1000000) Physical address where the kernel is loaded

 [*] Build a relocatable kernel (EXPERIMENTAL) 

  -*- Support for suspend on SMP and hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

----------

## gringo

i would do sth. like this :

```
-  Processor type and features  --->

 [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)

 [*] High Resolution Timer Support

 [*] Symmetric multi-processing support

 [*] Enable MPS table

 Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->

 [ ] Paravirtualized guest support  --->

 [ ] Memtest

 Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)  --->

 [] IBM Calgary IOMMU support

 [] AMD IOMMU support

 (8) Maximum number of CPUs (2-512

 [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

 [*] Multi-core scheduler support

   Preemption Model (Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop))

 [ ] Machine Check Exception

 < > Dell laptop support

 <M> /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support

 <M> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support

 <M> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support

 [ ] Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   Memory model (Sparse Memory)  --->

 [*] Sparse Memory virtual memmap

       *** Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend ***

 [*] Reserve low 64K of RAM on AMI/Phoenix BIOSen (NEW)

 [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

 [*]   MTRR cleanup support

 [*]   x86 PAT support

 [] EFI runtime service support

 [] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode

 Timer frequency (1000 HZ)  --->

 [] kexec system call

 [] kernel crash dumps

 (0x1000000) Physical address where the kernel is loaded

 [] Build a relocatable kernel (EXPERIMENTAL)

  -*- Support for suspend on SMP and hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

i´m not sure about the hyperthreading scheduler, but you can have it enabled, i think it wont hurt in case you don´t need it and i´m sure this processor has ht in its flags.

x86 PAT has some troubles with binary drivers lately ( nvidia-drivers may break f.ex.).

I think you don´t need the MPS table, it´s for old smp/amd64 systems iirc, have a look to the help.

And the MTRR cleanup support is actually only helpful for open drivers i think, check the help for this too.

hope this helps.

cheers

----------

## Simba7

 *luispa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  (8) Maximum number of CPUs (2-512
> 
> ...

 

I would suggest you enable HyperThreading Support due to this processor supporting HT (the Core2 Series didn't).

Isn't it 4x Cores w/HyperThreading = 8?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> (the Core2 Series didn't). 

 

yep, but funnily there is a ht flag  ( assuming ht stands for hyperthreading) in my Q6600 :

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4803.78

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: [...]
```

 *Quote:*   

> Isn't it 4x Cores w/HyperThreading = 8?

 

im not sure all i7 models actually ship with a working hyperthreading, i think i have read somewhere the cheaper ones "only" are quads.

anyways, luispa could test this easily and let us know  :Razz: 

cheers

----------

## luispa

Thanks to both. I've successfully booted with my first kernel post. Now that I've seen your responses I need to double check (tomorrow, now is late here  :Smile: )

Here is the cpuinfo. Regarding tests..., gringo, what kind of tests you want me to do?.

And regarding Hyper-Threading, yes I need to change the kernel config.

Anyway, I'm actually confused. As far as I understood, the i7 has a Quad-Core with HT which allows 8 simultaneous threads; why do I get the following output from cpuinfo? looks like 8 CPU's?. Will it change once I activate HT in the kernel option: [ ] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support 

```

bolica ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5397.51

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 4

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 4

initial apicid   : 4

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5396.51

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 2

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 6

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 6

initial apicid   : 6

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5396.52

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 3

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 2

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 2

initial apicid   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5396.51

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 4

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 7

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 7

initial apicid   : 7

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5396.51

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 5

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 3

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 3

initial apicid   : 3

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5396.51

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 6

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 5

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 5

initial apicid   : 5

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5396.50

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 7

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 2793.000

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 1

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 5396.51

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Luis

----------

## Jupiter1TX

It will always show 8 cores. ALL Core i7 chips have hyperthreading

and whether you enable it in the kernel or not, it will show up this

way as cpuinfo is looking at the hardware not the kernel. I have

been using my Core i7 since December and it runs great. I have run

some PTS test you can see here.

http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=author&u=Zero

----------

## JanR

Hi,

the HT-sched-option just makes the scheduling HT-aware, it does not enable/disable HT. Enabling it is important to make sure that the scheduler "knows" that 0 and 4, 1 and 5, 2 & 6 and 3 and 7 share ressources. So, in case of running 2-4 processes it would be stupid to put them, eg., on 0,1,4,5 as this are only two cores. Any combination that uses just one out of the two virtual processors sharing ressources is much better as long as the parallelism is 4 or less.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> yep, but funnily there is a ht flag ( assuming ht stands for hyperthreading) in my Q6600 : 
> 
> 

 

Simple reason: Licencing on some windows version (not sure which one). HT does NOT count as two CPU while SMP does. Therefore, all multicores have this flag set in order to override some restrictions. Second reason is stupid Windows-software that enables multithreading once it found the HT-flag...

CCache: I disabled it some time ago as for many compilations (especially C, which is very fast) it actually takes longer to look it up in the cache than to compile it again. C++ is a different story, but nevertheless: Core i7 is fast enough  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> im not sure all i7 models actually ship with a working hyperthreading, i think i have read somewhere the cheaper ones "only" are quads. 
> 
> 

 

Nope, they are all HT-enables. There are only three models: 920 (2.66 GHz), 940 (2.93 GHz) and 965 (3.2 GHz). I guess your statement will be true for the upcoming Core i5.

Don't forget to enable Turbo Mode in BIOS... with sufficient cooling it always gives you one speed grade more (133 MHz) and for single threaded operation even 266 MHz.

Btw... my Core i7 machine (the one mentioned earlier this thread) is running 24/7 (with some downtime due to upgrades, HDD-firmware upgrade and cooler change) since the time I first reported here.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## Jupiter1TX

I finally got a chance to read this whole thread. I would just like to 

inform you guys about using '-march=native' and, sse4.2 which the

Core i7 can do. I currently use...

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=native -msse4 -pipe"
```

The reason for this is because the 'native' and '-Os' gives you more

features. I also use '-msse4' because this gives you ALL the sse

features as you can see below. By running this command you can see

the diff. Try this test with Os and O2, native and core2 and without msse4.

```
echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -Os -msse4 test.c -o test && rm test.c test
```

Sample of my results with O2/native/no_msse4

```
COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/cc1 -v test.c -march=core2 -mcx16

 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2 

.

.

-mglibc -mieee-fp -mmmx -mno-sse4 -mpush-args -mred-zone -msahf -msse

 -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mtls-direct-seg-refs
```

Sample of my results with Os/native/msse4

```
COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-Os' '-msse4' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/cc1 -v test.c -march=core2 -mcx16

 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2

 -dumpbase test.c -msse4 -auxbase test -Os -version -o  

.

.

 -mglibc -mieee-fp -mmmx -mpopcnt -mpush-args

 -mred-zone -msahf -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mssse3

 -mtls-direct-seg-refs
```

As far as clocking, here is what i have experienced working with my Core i7

and friends in the OC community. Core i7 clocks EASY. Upto 3.8Ghz it does

not need much voltage. With >=3.8 and hyperthreading then you will need a

much higher voltage on the cpu and qpi.

As far as the turbo mode let me clear this up a bit. With a  3.6Ghz settings 

plus HT and turbo enabled, your cpu multi will jump to 20x with a load on

multiple cores. If the load is on a single core then the multi can jump to 22x

depending on voltage settings 'how close to TDP'. Basically what this means is

that you can actually get to 4Ghz on a 3.6Ghz+turbo setting. Generally though

you will see a 3.8Ghz overclock on a 3.6Ghz setting because there is very

little that will use ONE core.

As far as compiling performance. Major performance increase when useing 

```
emerge --jobs=4 --load-average=6 foo'
```

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As far as the turbo mode let me clear this up a bit. With a 3.6Ghz settings
> 
> plus HT and turbo enabled, your cpu multi will jump to 20x with a load on
> ...

 

You mean "21x" as 20 is normal for i7 920 and load on multiple cores leads to +1 while load on a single core leads to +2 (22x) as you wrote. Please keep in mind that I use an i7 940 so it is 22x stock, 23x with 2-4 loaded cores and 24x with just one core.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I would just like to
> 
> inform you guys about using '-march=native' and, sse4.2 which the
> ...

 

As I previously already stated - this implies going unstable for gcc. For a production machine such as mine this is no option.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The reason for this is because the 'native' and '-Os' gives you more
> 
> features. 
> ...

 

And you think "more features" means better/faster? From my understanding and tests, -Os usually gives you smaller, but slower code (unless you have little or no cache) while -O2 or -O3 usually leads to faster code (O3 sometimes also to problems...).

Therefore, just looking at features does not mean anything. I would recommend to compile some test program (such as nbench or similar benchmark) using different compiler settings and to compare the output. On the Core i7 I get the following for the old GCC 4.1.2 and the new GCC 4.3.2 (compiled on another machine, CFLAGS are just for that, -O3 I also do not use for production):

```

gcc 4.1.2, CFLAGS = -s -static -Wall -O3 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops

TEST                : Iterations/sec.  : Old Index   : New Index

                    :                  : Pentium 90* : AMD K6/233*

--------------------:------------------:-------------:------------

NUMERIC SORT        :          1525.7  :      39.13  :      12.85

STRING SORT         :          327.68  :     146.42  :      22.66

BITFIELD            :      6.1616e+08  :     105.69  :      22.08

FP EMULATION        :          255.52  :     122.61  :      28.29

FOURIER             :           30618  :      34.82  :      19.56

ASSIGNMENT          :          58.067  :     220.96  :      57.31

IDEA                :          6614.7  :     101.17  :      30.04

HUFFMAN             :          3261.4  :      90.44  :      28.88

NEURAL NET          :           73.16  :     117.53  :      49.44

LU DECOMPOSITION    :            3040  :     157.49  :     113.72

==========================ORIGINAL BYTEMARK RESULTS==========================

INTEGER INDEX       : 105.972

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 86.375

Baseline (MSDOS*)   : Pentium* 90, 256 KB L2-cache, Watcom* compiler 10.0

==============================LINUX DATA BELOW===============================

CPU                 : 8 CPU GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940

@ 2.93GHz 2934MHz

L2 Cache            : 8192 KB

OS                  : Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r3

C compiler          : gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)

libc                : libc-2.6.1.so

MEMORY INDEX        : 30.607

INTEGER INDEX       : 23.698

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 47.907

```

and

```

gcc 4.3.2, CFLAGS = -s -static -Wall -O3 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops

TEST                : Iterations/sec.  : Old Index   : New Index

                    :                  : Pentium 90* : AMD K6/233*

--------------------:------------------:-------------:------------

NUMERIC SORT        :          1510.9  :      38.75  :      12.73

STRING SORT         :           312.4  :     139.59  :      21.61

BITFIELD            :      6.1185e+08  :     104.95  :      21.92

FP EMULATION        :          307.52  :     147.56  :      34.05

FOURIER             :           28545  :      32.46  :      18.23

ASSIGNMENT          :          58.177  :     221.37  :      57.42

IDEA                :            9680  :     148.05  :      43.96

HUFFMAN             :          3103.3  :      86.05  :      27.48

NEURAL NET          :          82.407  :     132.38  :      55.68

LU DECOMPOSITION    :          2994.9  :     155.15  :     112.03

==========================ORIGINAL BYTEMARK RESULTS==========================

INTEGER INDEX       : 113.068

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 87.359

Baseline (MSDOS*)   : Pentium* 90, 256 KB L2-cache, Watcom* compiler 10.0

==============================LINUX DATA BELOW===============================

CPU                 : 8 CPU GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         940

@ 2.93GHz 2934MHz

L2 Cache            : 8192 KB

OS                  : Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7

C compiler          : gcc version 4.3.2 

libc                : libc-2.9.so

MEMORY INDEX        : 30.073

INTEGER INDEX       : 26.898

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 48.453

```

So... it can be seen that the old 4.1.2 is not that much slower than 4.3.2 FOR THIS PROGRAM.

Obviously, both tests were executed at 3.2 GHz as nbench is single threaded and therefore multiplicator goes from 22 to 24.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## Zucca

Well. Next we wait results from 8 core i7 (with HT!).  :Wink: 

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well. Next we wait results from 8 core i7 (with HT!).
> 
> 

 

Yeah!

For the meantime, another test with the i7 940 vs. dual Xeon 5430: 

Linux kernel compilation with same options takes 1:07 on the 940 with HT while the dual Xeon 5430 needs 0:59. Using 7 instead of 8 cores on the Xeon system (taskset 7f make -j12 so it is comparable) leads to 1:05. Therefore, 7 real Xeon Harpertown cores at 2.66 GHz are necessary in this test to catch up with 4 real and 4 virtual Nehalem cores at 3.06 GHz (2.93+Turbo). With no HT the Nehalem needs 1:24 (roughly similar to 5 Xeon 5430 cores).

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## haven

We've some engineering samples in at the moment. Pretty nice kit.

 *Quote:*   

> processor    : 0
> 
> vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family    : 6
> ...

 

----------

## Zucca

 *JanR wrote:*   

> Licencing on some windows version (not sure which one). HT does NOT count as two CPU while SMP does. Therefore, all multicores have this flag set in order to override some restrictions. Second reason is stupid Windows-software that enables multithreading once it found the HT-flag...

 Do you have any URL to give proof to this funny thing.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JanR

Hi,

sorry for the late answer...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have any URL to give proof to this funny thing. 
> 
> 

 

Unfortunately, not. As far as I remember this was result of the first HT CPUs counting as ONE processor and the HT flag as a mean to see this. You can find a lot of discussion on the net regarding the first dual-cores and licensing and I guess that the HT flag is a way of simple "backward compatibility" here. I cannot remember where I got the info previously stated and I have not found a link - so maybe its just a legend...

Another reason, obviously, is stupid software that goes multrithreaded if it sees the HT flag...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> We've some engineering samples in at the moment. Pretty nice kit. 
> 
> 

 

Really nice! You have HT disabled? Or is it disabled at all on the Xeon 5570? What about Turbo?

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## d2_racing

Any info about what motherboard to use ?

One of my friend want to buy the Asus P6T-Deluxe, so is this a great choice or not ?

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Any info about what motherboard to use ?
> 
> One of my friend want to buy the Asus P6T-Deluxe, so is this a great choice or not ?

 

I would call it an excellent choice. All devices worked with only one problem.

The one problem i ran into is the W83667hg sensor module isn't available yet.

Because of the similarity with w83627ehf, i was able to work around this problem

with 'modprobe w83627ehf force_id=0x8860'. It OC's easily, i was able to get

4.3Ghz with no problem except heat. Am currently running at 3.3Ghz and

idle temps in the 30's C and load in low 60's C.

P.S. oh i forgot to mention.... IT HAULS ASS

----------

## d2_racing

What kind of lan card is use ? Is this a Sky2 or a Skge lan card ?

It seems to be the same model like the Asus P5Q-Deluxe.

And any info about what is the best memory to use with that board ?

Corsair maybe ?

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What kind of lan card is use ? Is this a Sky2 or a Skge lan card ?
> 
> It seems to be the same model like the Asus P5Q-Deluxe.

 

Sky2 lan.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And any info about what is the best memory to use with that board ?
> 
> Corsair maybe ?

 

Corsair works and clocks great from everything i have read in the OC forums

i hang out in. However Corsair tend to be pricey. G.Skill and Patriot with low

latency work and clock great and are cheaper.

P.S. personally if i could have stayed within budget i would have gone with the

Corsair.

----------

## netarchy

Using an i7 920 here on an EVGA x58 board. The system screams, the chip is impressively fast, 

and overclocks very easily (currently running @ 3.2ghz on stock voltages).

Hits ~60C at full load

This particular board uses the r8169 module for the onboard ethernet.

The asus board is also a good choice from everything I've read about it.

----------

## Zucca

 *netarchy wrote:*   

> Hits ~60C at full load

 That ain't bad. My Acer laptop (CoreDuo) goes to 70C after ~10mins of full load.

----------

## HePeR

Can any of you check to see if the optical s/pdif works on your i7 systems ?

----------

## milomak

Can't wait. This weekend I'll be installing Gentoo on my i7 920 (DFI UT X58) with 6GB RAM. Can't wait to get this bad boy going. I will probably be runnign it unstable.

EDIT: I'll be following Luis' processLast edited by milomak on Sat Mar 14, 2009 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

When you do this, if you run :

```

# time emerge -e system

```

Post your time  :Razz: 

----------

## JanR

Hi,

at work we bought another two i7 machines (920 this time). One of them is an experimental machine so I can test a lot of things.

Time for emerge -e system: 49 min with average parallelism of 2 (200% CPU time - I guess this is due to things such as glibc that are built single tasked).

This was for an already installed system so I'm not sure if this is a minimal "system" or already contains some of our packages. The rebuilt contained 106 packages. Right now, I repeat it again in comparison two our other three test machines (Phenom 1, Phenom 2, Core 2 Quad) with exactly the same system file. I will post that later.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## JanR

Hi,

new tests...

```

time emerge -e system

```

This time as a comparison of our four different test machines (equal harddrives, similar memory (except DDR2 vs DDR3)) with exactly the same config (except machine specific CFLAGS) and a more reasonable locale.gen that does not build 100s of locales.

Phenom X4 9950 (2.6 GHz):

```

real    66m6.486s

user    86m29.600s

sys     23m1.590s

```

Phenom II X4 940 (3 GHz):

```

real    53m57.870s

user    70m41.830s

sys     18m14.000s

```

Core 2 Quad 9400 (2.66 GHz, 2x3 MB L2 Cache):

```

real    54m55.030s

user    70m3.250s

sys     22m57.780s

```

Core i7 920 (2.66 GHz + Turbo):

```

real    45m17.933s

user    76m25.400s

sys     19m19.510s

```

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## d2_racing

45 minutes, it's pretty fast.

Compilation time is no more a blocker.

----------

## earendilion

Wooooh yes... I just bought a Core i7 920 today, and when I see these compile times, I think I made the good choice

Question : what is "turbo" ?

----------

## Jupiter1TX

LOL... glibc compile time from my slightly overclocked i7!!!

```
vger ~ # genlop -t glibc

 * sys-libs/glibc

     Thu Mar  5 21:21:57 2009 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1

       merge time: 9 minutes and 24 seconds.
```

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *earendilion wrote:*   

> Wooooh yes... I just bought a Core i7 920 today, and when I see these compile times, I think I made the good choice
> 
> Question : what is "turbo" ?

 

Turbo will bump your core multiplier. If your using a i7 920 then the default multi

is 20. Under load on more then one core the multi will bump up to 21. Under load on

one core the multi wiill bump up to 22. I have yet to see this work in linux if you

OC your chip.

----------

## albright

Here's a different question about the core i7 (920 in my case).

Does cpufreqd work with this chip. I know it has speedstep but

when I try to start cpufrequtils I get these errors:

```
* Enabling ondemand cpufreq governor on CPU0 ... 

[ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?
```

(and so on for all eight "cores").

The error from starting cpufreqd is this:

```
 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

 * Make sure that the appropiate drivers for your CPU are available.
```

Of course, CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y in the kernel config.

This 2.6.28-gentoo-r3.

Any advice on getting this to work, if it can work?

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *albright wrote:*   

> Here's a different question about the core i7 (920 in my case).
> 
> Does cpufreqd work with this chip. I know it has speedstep but
> 
> when I try to start cpufrequtils I get these errors:
> ...

 

I experienced similar problems and finally got it to work although i do not remember

what exactly made it work. Anyhow it sucked and really killed perf but my biggest

complaint is that it doesn't work properly with OC'd system or turbo.

----------

## d2_racing

What version of GCC did you test and the most important part, what are your current Cflags ?

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What version of GCC did you test and the most important part, what are your current Cflags ?

 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -msse4 -pipe"
```

I think the fact that the i7 is seen as core2 does not help.

```

vger ~ # echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2 -msse4 test.c -o test && rm test.c test

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2/work/gcc-4.3.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --enable-cld --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.3.2-r2 p1.5, pie-10.1.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r2 p1.5, pie-10.1.5) 

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-msse4' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/cc1 -v test.c -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2 -dumpbase test.c -msse4 -auxbase test -O2 -version -o /tmp/ccTF2kDM.s

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/local/include"

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include"

#include "..." search starts here:

#include <...> search starts here:

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include-fixed

 /usr/include

End of search list.

GNU C (Gentoo 4.3.2-r2 p1.5, pie-10.1.5) version 4.3.2 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)

   compiled by GNU C version 4.3.2, GMP version 4.2.4, MPFR version 2.4.1-p1.

GGC heuristics: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

options passed:  -v test.c -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param

 l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2 -msse4 -O2

options enabled:  -falign-labels -falign-loops -fargument-alias

 -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -fauto-inc-dec -fbranch-count-reg

 -fcaller-saves -fcommon -fcprop-registers -fcrossjumping

 -fcse-follow-jumps -fdefer-pop -fdelete-null-pointer-checks

 -fearly-inlining -feliminate-unused-debug-types -fexpensive-optimizations

 -fforward-propagate -ffunction-cse -fgcse -fgcse-lm

 -fguess-branch-probability -fident -fif-conversion -fif-conversion2

 -finline-functions-called-once -finline-small-functions -fipa-pure-const

 -fipa-reference -fivopts -fkeep-static-consts -fleading-underscore

 -fmath-errno -fmerge-constants -fmerge-debug-strings

 -fmove-loop-invariants -fomit-frame-pointer -foptimize-register-move

 -foptimize-sibling-calls -fpeephole -fpeephole2 -freg-struct-return

 -fregmove -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -frerun-cse-after-loop

 -fsched-interblock -fsched-spec -fsched-stalled-insns-dep

 -fschedule-insns2 -fsigned-zeros -fsplit-ivs-in-unroller

 -fsplit-wide-types -fstrict-aliasing -fstrict-overflow -fthread-jumps

 -ftoplevel-reorder -ftrapping-math -ftree-ccp -ftree-ch -ftree-copy-prop

 -ftree-copyrename -ftree-cselim -ftree-dce -ftree-dominator-opts

 -ftree-dse -ftree-fre -ftree-loop-im -ftree-loop-ivcanon

 -ftree-loop-optimize -ftree-parallelize-loops= -ftree-pre -ftree-reassoc

 -ftree-salias -ftree-scev-cprop -ftree-sink -ftree-sra -ftree-store-ccp

 -ftree-ter -ftree-vect-loop-version -ftree-vrp -funit-at-a-time

 -funwind-tables -fvar-tracking -fvect-cost-model -fzero-initialized-in-bss

 -m128bit-long-double -m64 -m80387 -maccumulate-outgoing-args

 -malign-stringops -mcx16 -mfancy-math-387 -mfp-ret-in-387 -mfused-madd

 -mglibc -mieee-fp -mmmx -mpopcnt -mpush-args -mred-zone -msahf -msse

 -msse2 -msse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mssse3 -mtls-direct-seg-refs

Compiler executable checksum: 075572d73d5820314274cc9f0b2e7d12

 main

Analyzing compilation unit

Performing interprocedural optimizations

 <visibility> <early_local_cleanups> <inline> <static-var> <pure-const>Assembling functions:

 main

Execution times (seconds)

 tree CFG cleanup      :   0.00 ( 0%) usr   0.00 ( 0%) sys   0.01 (100%) wall       0 kB ( 0%) ggc

 TOTAL                 :   0.00             0.00             0.01               1145 kB

Internal checks disabled; compiler is not suited for release.

Configure with --enable-checking=release to enable checks.

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-msse4' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as -V -Qy -o /tmp/ccw8AR8r.o /tmp/ccTF2kDM.s

GNU assembler version 2.19 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) using BFD version (GNU Binutils) 2.19

COMPILER_PATH=/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/

LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib64/:/lib/../lib64/:/usr/lib/../lib64/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../:/lib/:/usr/lib/

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-msse4' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/collect2 --eh-frame-hdr -m elf_x86_64 -dynamic-linker /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -o test /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib64/crt1.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib64/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/crtbegin.o -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib64 -L/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../.. /tmp/ccw8AR8r.o -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed -lc -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/crtend.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib64/crtn.o

```

```
vger ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc23-r2 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.29-rc7-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-rc7-zen1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Mar 2009 09:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0-r2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -msse4 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -msse4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/zen-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/redspot"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7Zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alias alsa amd64 apm aspell avahi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dga divx4linux djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv inotify ipv6 irc isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde4 kerberos kontact ldap libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl pie plasma png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection reiserfs ruby sdl session slp sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype type1 udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

P.S. if you have a better idea for doing this setup, please let me know.

----------

## audiodef

A post from JanR shows that the i7 seems faster than the Phenom. Has anyone else had a chance to compare the i7 and Phenom? I will be buying one of these soon so I'm trying to get a feel for which is overall faster and more reliable.

----------

## milomak

I suspect there is something I am not building properly in the kernel as it stops after this message when booting

```

Brought up 8 CPUs

Total of 8 processors activated (42564.07 BogoMIPS)
```

I have emerged vanilla-sources and compiled that as my kernel.

Either that or the fact my root is an ext4 partition. But I used the latest beta systemrescuecd with rescue64 to install so I am guesing that should be fine. The root partition was created with mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda9.

EDIT: I just thought of something. It probably is an ext4 issue. I believe kernel 2.6.28 is needed for ext4. And when I think about it now, vanilla-sources on x86_64 (stable) could be 2.6.27.10. Could someone confirm this?

If that is the case I suppose I’ll just get the latest stable kernel (2.6.28.8 ) from kernel.org and build against that.Last edited by milomak on Thu Mar 19, 2009 6:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## milomak

In case it is not a kernel version issue and rather a kernel setup issue, I’ll provide the following as well:

My vanilla-sources .config.

lspci -vv

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

   Subsystem: DFI Inc Device 0000

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 260ms to 900ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: f3d00000-f3dfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f3c00000-00000000f3cfffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4161

      Masking: 00000003  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled+ Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 260ms to 900ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: f3b00000-f3bfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4169

      Masking: 00000003  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 260ms to 900ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout+ NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

   Memory behind bridge: f3200000-f32fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2f00000-00000000f2ffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4171

      Masking: 00000003  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled+ Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 260ms to 900ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

   Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: f2e00000-f2efffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f3e00000-00000000f3efffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4179

      Masking: 00000003  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [90] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled+ Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BCD, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 260ms to 900ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services

      ACSCap:   SrcValid+ TransBlk+ ReqRedir+ CmpltRedir+ UpstreamFwd+ EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

      ACSCtl:   SrcValid- TransBlk- ReqRedir- CmpltRedir- UpstreamFwd- EgressCtrl- DirectTrans-

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Suprise+ LLActRep+ BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 4: I/O ports at ff00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

   Region 4: I/O ports at fe00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 19

   Region 4: I/O ports at fd00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at f3ffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 9

   Region 0: Memory at f3ff4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

   Memory behind bridge: f3a00000-f3afffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f3900000-00000000f39fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal+ Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled+ Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot # 10, PowerLimit 10.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal+ PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4181

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

   Memory behind bridge: f3800000-f38fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f3700000-00000000f37fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal+ Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #4, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot # 13, PowerLimit 10.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal+ PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4189

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: f3600000-f36fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f3500000-00000000f35fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal+ Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #5, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot # 14, PowerLimit 10.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal+ PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4191

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f3400000-f34fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f3300000-00000000f33fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal+ Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #6, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot # 15, PowerLimit 10.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal+ PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4199

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 4: I/O ports at fc00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

   Region 4: I/O ports at fb00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 4: I/O ports at fa00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 0: Memory at f3ffd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: f3100000-f31fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f3000000-00000000f30fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: I/O ports at f900 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at f800 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at f700 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at f600 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f500 [size=16]

   Region 5: I/O ports at f400 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at f3ffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: I/O ports at f200 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at f100 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at f000 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at ef00 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at ee00 [size=16]

   Region 5: I/O ports at ed00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 01fc

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 2: Memory at f3be0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Region 4: I/O ports at ae00 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at f3bc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device aa30

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 5

   Region 0: Memory at f3bfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell RDK-8053

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 2295

   Region 0: Memory at f38fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 6e00 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at f38c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable+

      Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 41b9

   Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

07:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 5: Memory at f36fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <16us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

07:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: I/O ports at 5f00 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 5e00 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 5d00 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 5c00 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 5b00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8052 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell RDK-8052

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 2294

   Region 0: Memory at f34fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at de00 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at f34c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable+

      Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 41c1

   Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: DFI Inc Device 1006

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (8000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at f31ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 9f00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

----------

## Ormaaj

A few questions:

Has anyone tried numa features with the i7? I read nehalem was supposed to be designed around that memory model. I suppose there are still no multiprocessor i7 boards out there, but does setting this feature affect the way cpu cache is handled between cores of a single chip?

Isn't -msse4 encompassed by -march=native? I notice there are also explicit options for -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -msse5 etc, and also earlier instruction sets like sse3. Are any of those implied by -msse4 and/or -march=native or do they have to be included in the cflags string? sse4 is not even mentioned in the cpu feature flags that the kernel reports to /proc/cpuinfo.

Does anyone happen to have the asus rampage ii x58 board and know if its hardware monitoring features are supported in the kernel, and if so, what modules I would need? Lspci isn't really dropping any hints.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b                   

        Flags: fast devsel                                             

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable-         

        Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00           

        Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3                  

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                   

        Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services                    

        Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>            

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                              

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0                                           

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b                                        

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable+                                                 

        Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                   

        Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3                                                          

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                           

        Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services                                                            

        Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                    

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                  

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                                 

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                              

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0                                           

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff                                                                   

        Memory behind bridge: fba00000-fbafffff                                                                

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff                                   

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b                                        

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable+                                                 

        Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                   

        Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3                                                          

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                           

        Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services                                                            

        Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                    

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                  

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                                 

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                              

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0                                           

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b                                        

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask+ 64bit- Count=1/2 Enable+                                                 

        Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                   

        Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3                                                          

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                           

        Capabilities: [150] Access Control Services                                                            

        Capabilities: [160] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                    

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                  

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                                 

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                              

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                              

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                                 

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                         

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00                        

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                            

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00                           

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                              

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00                             

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [8259])

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                       

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16                                                

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=32]                                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                     

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                       

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                                                

        I/O ports at 9880 [size=32]                                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                     

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                       

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19                                                

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=32]                                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                     

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                        

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                                                 

        Memory at fb9ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                                             

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                                                       

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                                                    

        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                       

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                                      

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea                              

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                         

        Memory at fb9f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                  

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                             

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                    

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00       

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                   

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>                                 

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                           

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel                                             

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0                                        

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000faf00000-00000000faffffff                                

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                              

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea                                     

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                                                       

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                                             

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                                                           

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                               

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                              

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0                                        

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff                                                                

        Memory behind bridge: fbd00000-fbdfffff                                                             

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                              

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea                                     

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                                                       

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                                             

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                                                           

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                               

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                              

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0                                        

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff                                                                

        Memory behind bridge: fbc00000-fbcfffff                                                             

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                              

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea                                     

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                                                       

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                                             

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                                                           

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                               

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                              

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0                                        

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff                                                                

        Memory behind bridge: fbb00000-fbbfffff                                                             

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                              

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea                                     

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                                                       

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                                             

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                                                           

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                               

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                                              

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                       

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23                                                

        I/O ports at 9080 [size=32]                                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                     

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                       

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19                                                

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=32]                                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                     

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                       

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                                                

        I/O ports at 9480 [size=32]                                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                     

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                        

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23                                                 

        Memory at fb9fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                                             

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                                                       

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                                                    

        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                       

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                                      

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=32                            

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff                                                     

        Memory behind bridge: fbe00000-fbefffff                                                  

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                          

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                            

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0                             

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                                                

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                                                                  

        I/O ports at 8000 [size=8]                                                                                                  

        I/O ports at 7c00 [size=4]                                                                                                  

        I/O ports at 7880 [size=8]                                                                                                  

        I/O ports at 7800 [size=4]                                                                                                  

        I/O ports at 7480 [size=16]                                                                                                 

        I/O ports at 7400 [size=16]                                                                                                 

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3                                                                               

        Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                                               

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix                                                                                              

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                    

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18                                    

        Memory at fb9fd000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]        

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]                                     

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus                                

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801                                        

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                                                      

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                                                        

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=8]                                                                                        

        I/O ports at 8c00 [size=4]                                                                                        

        I/O ports at 8880 [size=8]                                                                                        

        I/O ports at 8800 [size=4]                                                                                        

        I/O ports at 8480 [size=16]                                                                                       

        I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]                                                                                       

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3                                                                     

        Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix                                                                                    

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 0851                                                           

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2294                                                 

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                                               

        Memory at fbae0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]                                            

        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]                                                                        

        Expansion ROM at fbac0000 [disabled] [size=128K]                                                    

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                                       

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00                                                  

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+                                              

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                 

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci                                                                     

        Kernel modules: fglrx                                                                               

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Sapphire HD 4850 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E Dual Slot Fansink

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 34                                 

        Memory at fbafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                          

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                     

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00                                

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                            

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                                   

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel                                                     

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81f8                                                         

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2295                                                  

        Memory at fbbfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                                             

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]                                                                         

        Expansion ROM at fbbc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]                                                     

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data                                                                

        Capabilities: [5c] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+                                               

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00                                                   

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: sky2                                                                           

05:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 824f                                                                    

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16                                                               

        Memory at fbcfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]                                                         

        Expansion ROM at fbce0000 [disabled] [size=64K]                                                                 

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2                                                                   

        Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01                                                              

        Kernel driver in use: ahci                                                                                      

05:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 824f                                                                          

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17                                                                     

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]                                                                                            

        I/O ports at c880 [size=4]                                                                                            

        I/O ports at c800 [size=8]                                                                                            

        I/O ports at c480 [size=4]                                                                                            

        I/O ports at c400 [size=16]                                                                                           

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron                                                                                    

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81f8                                                         

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2296                                                  

        Memory at fbdfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                                             

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]                                                                         

        Expansion ROM at fbdc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]                                                     

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3                                                        

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data                                                                

        Capabilities: [5c] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+                                               

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00                                                   

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: sky2                                                                           

08:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81fe                                                                                 

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18                                                                         

        Memory at fbeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]                                                                      

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]                                                                                                 

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                                                                                

        Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

```

Pretty nice prime-stable overclock on water:

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4408/conkyb.png

----------

## earendilion

Hi all,

has anyone a method to install a Gentoo on a Core i7/ Intel X58 Box ?

I read it was better to use a 2.6.29-rcX and a sysrecuecd... 

Will I succeed by :

- Launching sysrecuecd

- Downloading stage & portage archives

- Doing a chroot

- Editing the system files ?

thank you all   :Smile: 

----------

## albright

I installed just following the amd64 gentoo handbook - everything

went fine (i7 core 920 / asus P6T). My kernel is 2.6.28-gentoo-r3

but I did *not* try to use ext4.

----------

## earendilion

@albright: ok thanks. So I can just download the minimal install iso (for am64) and it will boot ?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes and pass  rescue64 at the prompt.

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *Ormaaj wrote:*   

> A few questions:
> 
> [*]Has anyone tried numa features with the i7? I read nehalem was supposed to be designed around that memory model. I suppose there are still no multiprocessor i7 boards out there, but does setting this feature affect the way cpu cache is handled between cores of a single chip?
> 
> 

 

If someone could answer this it would be very helpful.

 *Ormaaj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Isn't -msse4 encompassed by -march=native? I notice there are also explicit options for -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -msse4a -msse5 etc, and also earlier instruction sets like sse3. Are any of those implied by -msse4 and/or -march=native or do they have to be included in the cflags string? sse4 is not even mentioned in the cpu feature flags that the kernel reports to /proc/cpuinfo.
> 
> 

 

As you can see in my example below, -msse4 is not included when using -march=native.

From the information i have read, adding -msse4 to your cflags will add all -msse4x options.

as can be seen in my second example.

Without -msse4 cflag

```
vger ~ # echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2 test.c -o test && rm test.c test

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3/work/gcc-4.3.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --enable-cld --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.3.3 p1.0, pie-10.1.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) 

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/cc1 -v test.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2 -dumpbase test.c -auxbase test -O2 -version -o /tmp/ccDEVodj.s

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/local/include"

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include"

#include "..." search starts here:

#include <...> search starts here:

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include-fixed

 /usr/include

End of search list.

GNU C (Gentoo 4.3.3 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) version 4.3.3 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)

   compiled by GNU C version 4.3.3, GMP version 4.2.4, MPFR version 2.4.1-p1.

GGC heuristics: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

options passed:  -v test.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf

 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2 -O2

options enabled:  -falign-labels -falign-loops -fargument-alias

 -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -fauto-inc-dec -fbranch-count-reg

 -fcaller-saves -fcommon -fcprop-registers -fcrossjumping

 -fcse-follow-jumps -fdefer-pop -fdelete-null-pointer-checks

 -fearly-inlining -feliminate-unused-debug-types -fexpensive-optimizations

 -fforward-propagate -ffunction-cse -fgcse -fgcse-lm

 -fguess-branch-probability -fident -fif-conversion -fif-conversion2

 -finline-functions-called-once -finline-small-functions -fipa-pure-const

 -fipa-reference -fivopts -fkeep-static-consts -fleading-underscore

 -fmath-errno -fmerge-constants -fmerge-debug-strings

 -fmove-loop-invariants -fomit-frame-pointer -foptimize-register-move

 -foptimize-sibling-calls -fpeephole -fpeephole2 -freg-struct-return

 -fregmove -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -frerun-cse-after-loop

 -fsched-interblock -fsched-spec -fsched-stalled-insns-dep

 -fschedule-insns2 -fsigned-zeros -fsplit-ivs-in-unroller

 -fsplit-wide-types -fstrict-aliasing -fstrict-overflow -fthread-jumps

 -ftoplevel-reorder -ftrapping-math -ftree-ccp -ftree-ch -ftree-copy-prop

 -ftree-copyrename -ftree-cselim -ftree-dce -ftree-dominator-opts

 -ftree-dse -ftree-fre -ftree-loop-im -ftree-loop-ivcanon

 -ftree-loop-optimize -ftree-parallelize-loops= -ftree-pre -ftree-reassoc

 -ftree-salias -ftree-scev-cprop -ftree-sink -ftree-sra -ftree-store-ccp

 -ftree-ter -ftree-vect-loop-version -ftree-vrp -funit-at-a-time

 -funwind-tables -fvar-tracking -fvect-cost-model -fzero-initialized-in-bss

 -m128bit-long-double -m64 -m80387 -maccumulate-outgoing-args

 -malign-stringops -mcx16 -mfancy-math-387 -mfp-ret-in-387 -mfused-madd

 -mglibc -mieee-fp -mmmx -mno-sse4 -mpush-args -mred-zone -msahf -msse

 -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mtls-direct-seg-refs

Compiler executable checksum: 5bd7911e8a256a190ac64261857f9ee5

```

With -msse4 cflag

```

vger ~ # echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -msse4 -O2 test.c -o test && rm test.c test

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3/work/gcc-4.3.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --enable-cld --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.3.3 p1.0, pie-10.1.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) 

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-msse4' '-O2' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/cc1 -v test.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2 -dumpbase test.c -msse4 -auxbase test -O2 -version -o /tmp/cchJJ2mw.s

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/local/include"

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include"

#include "..." search starts here:

#include <...> search starts here:

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include-fixed

 /usr/include

End of search list.

GNU C (Gentoo 4.3.3 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) version 4.3.3 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)

   compiled by GNU C version 4.3.3, GMP version 4.2.4, MPFR version 2.4.1-p1.

GGC heuristics: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

options passed:  -v test.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf

 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=core2 -msse4

 -O2

options enabled:  -falign-labels -falign-loops -fargument-alias

 -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -fauto-inc-dec -fbranch-count-reg

 -fcaller-saves -fcommon -fcprop-registers -fcrossjumping

 -fcse-follow-jumps -fdefer-pop -fdelete-null-pointer-checks

 -fearly-inlining -feliminate-unused-debug-types -fexpensive-optimizations

 -fforward-propagate -ffunction-cse -fgcse -fgcse-lm

 -fguess-branch-probability -fident -fif-conversion -fif-conversion2

 -finline-functions-called-once -finline-small-functions -fipa-pure-const

 -fipa-reference -fivopts -fkeep-static-consts -fleading-underscore

 -fmath-errno -fmerge-constants -fmerge-debug-strings

 -fmove-loop-invariants -fomit-frame-pointer -foptimize-register-move

 -foptimize-sibling-calls -fpeephole -fpeephole2 -freg-struct-return

 -fregmove -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -frerun-cse-after-loop

 -fsched-interblock -fsched-spec -fsched-stalled-insns-dep

 -fschedule-insns2 -fsigned-zeros -fsplit-ivs-in-unroller

 -fsplit-wide-types -fstrict-aliasing -fstrict-overflow -fthread-jumps

 -ftoplevel-reorder -ftrapping-math -ftree-ccp -ftree-ch -ftree-copy-prop

 -ftree-copyrename -ftree-cselim -ftree-dce -ftree-dominator-opts

 -ftree-dse -ftree-fre -ftree-loop-im -ftree-loop-ivcanon

 -ftree-loop-optimize -ftree-parallelize-loops= -ftree-pre -ftree-reassoc

 -ftree-salias -ftree-scev-cprop -ftree-sink -ftree-sra -ftree-store-ccp

 -ftree-ter -ftree-vect-loop-version -ftree-vrp -funit-at-a-time

 -funwind-tables -fvar-tracking -fvect-cost-model -fzero-initialized-in-bss

 -m128bit-long-double -m64 -m80387 -maccumulate-outgoing-args

 -malign-stringops -mcx16 -mfancy-math-387 -mfp-ret-in-387 -mfused-madd

 -mglibc -mieee-fp -mmmx -mpopcnt -mpush-args -mred-zone -msahf -msse

 -msse2 -msse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mssse3 -mtls-direct-seg-refs

Compiler executable checksum: 5bd7911e8a256a190ac64261857f9ee5

```

Cpuinfo reporting sse4_1 sse4_2

```
vger ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 26

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping   : 4

cpu MHz      : 3230.361

cache size   : 8192 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 8

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 6462.33

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## arch_dude

Technically a dual-processor Nehalem  will not be a "Core i7." it will be a Xeon DP (Gainestown.) The distinction is ridiculous, of course: the core i7 is physically identical to a Gainsetown as far as I can see: the core i7 simply as one QPI disables and the ECC disabled.

I speculate that a NUMA kernel will not provide any advantage for a core i7, but will of course help the Gainestown. As a cross-check on this, is NUMA useful on a single-processor Opteron board?

----------

## milomak

i'm having a torrid time trying to update gcc. i installed my full system, then tired to update gcc. the problem is that it just ends up hanging when i compile gcc. I am using x86_64 2.6.28-r3 kernel.

And when it hangs it will be during a compile point. I have left it at the point for 10 minutes but there is no progression on the screen.

----------

## JanR

Hi,

NUMA: Obviously, a multi-socket nehalem (such as some of the new Apple MacPro) is a NUMA system (NUMA = non uniform memory access). For a single socket machine (as all current Core i7) there is only one NUMA domain so it makes no sense to compile NUMA support. NUMA becomes important as soon as the core(s) do not see all the memory the same way (e.g., remote memory vs local memory). The NUMA features then try to use local memory first and try to adjust scheduling adequately.

cpufreq: It is sufficient to install the acpi-cpufreq driver. Older kernels (if I remember correctly, up to 2.6.26) need a small (and obvious) correction in the corresponding source file (adding the model).

i7 vs Phenom: It is a different class of machines - i7 is significantly faster for most applications (but also more expensive). The new phenoms (Phenom II) are a good match for Intels Core 2 Quad but not for even the slowest Core i7. If there is interest in some more tests - I have access to both (Gentoo only).

Installation: There is no magic... it is just another AMD64 compatible machine.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## soya

Hi, could someone tell where is ICH10R kernel support? I just found jmicron driver and sata ICH5/6/7/8 but no ICH10R, should i enable multipath in raid configuration for a raid0 setup? (kernel 2.6.2 :Cool: . I'm running i7 920 on a P6T, thanks in advanced  :Smile: 

EDIT: I also enabled NUMA during kernel compilation phase as kernel help recommends it.

----------

## albright

about NUMA, I don't know if it is of any value on the core i7, but

the help in kernel config under NUMA support says this:

 *Quote:*   

> │ Enable NUMA (Non Uniform Memory Access) support.  
> 
>   │ The kernel will try to allocate memory used by a CPU on the
> 
>   │ local memory controller of the CPU and add some more 
> ...

 

----------

## Ormaaj

Isn't there any way to make cpufreq work on an overclocked system with speedstep? It would be nice to take advantage of that 21st multi on the 920.

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Isn't there any way to make cpufreq work on an overclocked system with speedstep? It would be nice to take advantage of that 21st multi on the 920.
> 
> 

 

I did one test with external clock set to 166 (instead of 133). "mhz" from lmbench gave nearly 4 Ghz so full turbo (22->24 for only one loaded core) seems to work with "normal" acpi-cpufreq-governor if you only increase reference clock.

Keep in mind that "turbo" is only activated in the max+1 pstate (2934 in case of i7 940) and is NOT shown in /proc/cpuinfo!

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## JanR

Hi again,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi, could someone tell where is ICH10R kernel support? I just found jmicron driver and sata ICH5/6/7/8 but no ICH10R, should i enable multipath in raid configuration for a raid0 setup? (kernel 2.6.2. I'm running i7 920 on a P6T, thanks in advanced 
> 
> 

 

ICH8 should do... but why? AHCI is much more useful for SATA disks!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: I also enabled NUMA during kernel compilation phase as kernel help recommends it.
> 
> 

 

It does not!

```

For 64-bit this is recommended if the system is Intel Core i7

(or later), AMD Opteron, or EM64T NUMA. 

```

...if the system is xyz NUMA.

As I wrote - an i7/Opteron NUMA system needs at least TWO sockets, otherwise it cannot be NUMA.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## soya

Hi, so for i7 processors what's better to use -march=native, -march=core2, -march=nocona? thanks  :Smile: 

Core2 enables some flags which native is not enabling. Try running:

```

 LC_ALL=C gcc -Q --help=target  -march=native > march-native

 LC_ALL=C gcc -Q --help=target  -march=core2 > march-core2

 diff -u march-core2 march-native 
```

----------

## ectoterrestrial

LC_ALL=C gcc -Q --help=target  -march=native -msse4 > march-native

 LC_ALL=C gcc -Q --help=target  -march=core2 -msse4 > march-core2

 diff -u march-core2 march-native 

This is what I get from "diff -u march-core2 march-native ".

```

--- march-core2   2009-04-15 15:33:28.161744769 -0500

+++ march-native   2009-04-15 15:33:22.809806247 -0500

-   -mcx16                            [disabled]

+  -mcx16                            [enabled]

-   -msahf                              [disabled]

+  -msahf                            [enabled]

-    -mtune=                           

+  -mtune=                           core2

```

I'm on a Core i7 system. Are you running this on an i7 processor?

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -mcx16
> 
>     This option will enable GCC to use CMPXCHG16B instruction in generated code. CMPXCHG16B allows for atomic operations on 128-bit double quadword (or oword) data types. This is useful for high resolution counters that could be updated by multiple processors (or cores). This instruction is generated as part of atomic built-in functions: see Atomic Builtins for details.
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

@ectoterrestrial, thanks for these commands, I didn't know that  :Razz: 

----------

## milomak

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> When you do this, if you run :
> 
> ```
> 
> # time emerge -e system
> ...

 

real time was just over 108min.

it's taken a while to get here as my system has been crashing. three mobos were killed to get where I am today. I am now runnign an Asus P6T Deluxe v2.

EDIT: Kernel compile time is 7m55s. Wonder how much lower I can get it to go when I fine tune my kernel.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your emerge --info actually ?

I compile my Intel Quad Core Q9550 in about 79 minutes max. So 108 minutes is pretty long.

----------

## milomak

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post your emerge --info actually ?
> 
> I compile my Intel Quad Core Q9550 in about 79 minutes max. So 108 minutes is pretty long.

 

yeah i just changed  to ~amd64 and that took just over 147m30s

still fighting with ati and x so will post the emerge -info shortly. Although I suspect that has a lot of scope to be reduced.

EDIT: includes xfce and xorg

----------

## milomak

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 May 2009 19:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.ac.za"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB en_ZA"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 arts bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd evo ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack java6 javascript jpeg kde kdeprefix lame libnotify matroska midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs syslog tcpd truetype unicode vorbis wifi wxwindows x264 xine xinerama xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB en_ZA" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, maybe you should add this :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -pipe" 

```

----------

## milomak

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, maybe you should add this :
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -pipe"
> ...

 

So you are saying I should add a second -pipe tp CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS?

Here is what I have

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"
```

----------

## d2_racing

Sorry, I didn't notice the -pipe at the beginning.

Can you post this :

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

```

----------

## d2_racing

What kind of hdd do you have ?

----------

## milomak

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   17258 MB in  2.00 seconds = 8638.04 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  378 MB in  3.01 seconds = 125.73 MB/sec
```

It's a 500GB Seagate. I think a 7200.11

I can provide the exact model number tomorrow.

----------

## milomak

Could the fact that the hdd is ext4 mounted as below be a factor?

```

/dev/sda10      /      ext4      relatime,errors=remount-ro    0 1
```

Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s 500GB Hard Drive is the harddrive.

----------

## Kronykus

Anybody still watching this thread??      I could use some advice.   My i7 will be here today, and I'll be replacing my current mb/proc (amd 6400+ X2) with the i7 975 in an EVGA X58 Classified (759 limited edition).  Any advice on kernel setup would be greatly appreciated.  Also my current make.conf has -march=athlon64  will the i7 run with that?  I'm thinking I should change to something generic (but what?), then recompile before making the swap then going to -march=native (unless someone has a better suggestion) after the swap.   TIA

----------

## burzmali

 *Kronykus wrote:*   

> Anybody still watching this thread??      I could use some advice.   My i7 will be here today, and I'll be replacing my current mb/proc (amd 6400+ X2) with the i7 975 in an EVGA X58 Classified (759 limited edition).  Any advice on kernel setup would be greatly appreciated.  Also my current make.conf has -march=athlon64  will the i7 run with that?  I'm thinking I should change to something generic (but what?), then recompile before making the swap then going to -march=native (unless someone has a better suggestion) after the swap.   TIA

 

I did a fresh install when I moved from opteron to i7.  It is easy enough to move config files and home directories.

----------

## Kronykus

Thanks for the reply and I have thought about that, but I'd rather not if I don't have to....   I have a working system as is, and recompiling in the background would not be a problem, but if I reinstall, I'm looking at down time until I can get the necessities reinstalled....   I'm sure it would go quick and all but down time is still down time.   I read somewhere about using -march=nocona as an in between so I guess I'm gonna try that.  Worst case scenario I have to reinstall anyway...

----------

## d2_racing

 *Kronykus wrote:*   

> Thanks for the reply and I have thought about that, but I'd rather not if I don't have to....   I have a working system as is, and recompiling in the background would not be a problem, but if I reinstall, I'm looking at down time until I can get the necessities reinstalled....   I'm sure it would go quick and all but down time is still down time.   I read somewhere about using -march=nocona as an in between so I guess I'm gonna try that.  Worst case scenario I have to reinstall anyway...

 

For your concern, you should try -march=native instead.

----------

## Kronykus

-march=native will be after the new mb and proc are in place.   -march=nocona will be for the transitional phase to ensure everything works with both procs during the transition, so I can go straight from the old setup to the new setup without hassle.  I'll recompile the kernel as the final step before shutting down the system.   After replacing the mb and proc, I'll (hopefully) be booting into the system with no troubles, at which time I'll commence to changing to -march=native, then the system can be rebuilding in the background and I'll still be able to work in the meantime.

EDIT: I think I'm just going to emerge -e system and then the basics of what I need instead of recompiling the whole world.   I think probably emerge -e openoffice fluxbox will give me everything I need at bare minimum to continue working while recompiling to -march=native after the hardware swap.

----------

## bunder

i'm still considering buying one in the future, when the price drops... i'm having enough problems with my atom as it is.   :Wink: 

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *Kronykus wrote:*   

> Anybody still watching this thread??      I could use some advice.   My i7 will be here today, and I'll be replacing my current mb/proc (amd 6400+ X2) with the i7 975 in an EVGA X58 Classified (759 limited edition).  Any advice on kernel setup would be greatly appreciated.  Also my current make.conf has -march=athlon64  will the i7 run with that?  I'm thinking I should change to something generic (but what?), then recompile before making the swap then going to -march=native (unless someone has a better suggestion) after the swap.   TIA

 

$1000+ for a i7 975 when a i7 920 $280 clocks to 4Ghz easily?

I run my i7 920 at 3.8Ghz 24/7 with 1.15vc and temps peak at

60c-65c with 100% load.

----------

## Kronykus

 *Jupiter1TX wrote:*   

>  *Kronykus wrote:*   Anybody still watching this thread??      I could use some advice.   My i7 will be here today, and I'll be replacing my current mb/proc (amd 6400+ X2) with the i7 975 in an EVGA X58 Classified (759 limited edition).  Any advice on kernel setup would be greatly appreciated.  Also my current make.conf has -march=athlon64  will the i7 run with that?  I'm thinking I should change to something generic (but what?), then recompile before making the swap then going to -march=native (unless someone has a better suggestion) after the swap.   TIA 
> 
> $1000+ for a i7 975 when a i7 920 $280 clocks to 4Ghz easily?
> 
> I run my i7 920 at 3.8Ghz 24/7 with 1.15vc and temps peak at
> ...

 

compare more than the base Ghz

and not to be rude but last time I checked it was my $1000 to do with as I please.....

----------

## durian

I got one :-)

An i7 920, Asus P6T SE motherboard, 6 GB RAM.

Just installed Debian stable on it without any problems, Gentoo will be next.

-peter

----------

## durian

 *durian wrote:*   

> Just installed Debian stable on it without any problems, Gentoo will be next.

 And that went without problems using the systemrescuecd method (although I got bitten with the 'export path='-to-get-glibc-compiled bug).

Now I have to install X and other useful stuff :)

-peter

----------

## Akkara

I'm strongly considering an i7 for the next computer (most likely a 950) and am looking for components (mobo, graphics) that minimize its idle power draw.  (See this thread for more details.)

If it isn't too much trouble, those of you with an i7 system and a means to measure power, I'd appreciate knowing what the power consumption of your system is, when it is idle just sitting in X at 0% cpu load.

Thanks!

----------

## durian

 *Akkara wrote:*   

> I'm strongly considering an i7 for the next computer (most likely a 950) and am looking for components (mobo, graphics) that minimize its idle power draw.  (See this thread for more details.)
> 
> If it isn't too much trouble, those of you with an i7 system and a means to measure power, I'd appreciate knowing what the power consumption of your system is, when it is idle just sitting in X at 0% cpu load.
> 
> Thanks!

 I just happened to have bought one of these electronic Watt meters. It shows about 105 Watt idling, in X. Asus P6T SE, i7 920, one 1TB WD harddisk 9800GT silent cell videocard, 6 GB RAM.

edit: Playing X-plane (windowed, 1024x768) get's it up to 135, and emerging mplayer (all 4 cores/8 threads busy) up to 177.

-peter

----------

## Akkara

 *durian wrote:*   

> I just happened to have bought one of these electronic Watt meters. It shows about 105 Watt idling, in X. Asus P6T SE, i7 920, one 1TB WD harddisk 9800GT silent cell videocard, 6 GB RAM.

 

Thanks for this.  It is around the ballpark I was hoping for.  And less than I had feared it would be, judging from numbers posted on reviews - many had quoted numbers in the mid-to-high 100's, but those are often with extreme overclocking and a hungry graphics card.

----------

## Quick23t

Seeing this thread got me curious so I checked my rig. I'm running a Biostar Tforce X58, Water Cooled I7 920, 6GB memory and an air cooled 9800GTX.  Idle wattage at stock settings sticks at 117.  I checked a loaded reading with my system clocked pretty heavy. Using SMP folding and a GPU client under wine it peaked at 506 watts..

----------

## JanR

Hi,

the machine I introduced much earlier in this thread (Asus P6T WS with i7 940) consumes around 100 Watt at idle. This was with 6 GB RAM, 2 x 640 GB Seatate 7200.11 and an old ATI card. I have not yet measured the actual configuration (12 GB, 8600 GT graphics) but I can do this as soon as I'm back in office (after 31th of august).

Fully loaded (8 x mprime -t) I got 230 W with turbo enabled.

Btw... here is some other nice Gentoo Nehalem machine:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 16

initial apicid  : 16

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.08

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.95

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 18

initial apicid  : 18

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.97

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 20

initial apicid  : 20

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.98

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.93

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 22

initial apicid  : 22

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.93

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 8

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 17

initial apicid  : 17

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.98

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 9

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.97

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 10

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 19

initial apicid  : 19

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 11

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.97

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 12

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 21

initial apicid  : 21

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.98

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 13

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.97

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 14

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 23

initial apicid  : 23

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 15

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

This is a dual Xeon 5570... 2.93 GHz with three steps of turbo boost on one or two cores - 3.33 GHz

```

 splat openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice-3.0.0

        Emerged at: Tue Aug  4 12:18:29 2009

        Build time: 25 minutes, and 29 seconds

```

I have not yet measured power consumption but I guess it is beyond 300 W fully loaded.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## durian

I did some more measuring - 8 threads at 100% gives max 170 Watt, and 8 threads at 100% use plus GLXGears in a window (almost full screen) gets it up to 200 Watt.

I had expected more with the video card working, but maybe GLXGears does not really stress it...

-peter

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I did some more measuring - 8 threads at 100% gives max 170 Watt
> 
> 

 

What type of threads? Turbo enabled?

Turbo increases energy consumption significantly as voltage is increased. Furthermore, it is important to run something really stressing the cores such as eight copies of mprime -t (emerge gimps).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I had expected more with the video card working, but maybe GLXGears does not really stress it... 
> 
> 

 

This is correct. In order to stress it really you need a CUDA program making some heavy calculations. At work, we just got a CUDA server featuring an i7 920 processor at an ASUS P6T7 WS board and FOUR GTX 295 (dual GPU each).

Running eight instances of a CUDA program calculating SHA1-hashes (one instance per GPU, each bound to one virtual core of the i7 920). This gives a maximum of 1150 Watt AC power (this monster has a 1500 W power supply) fully loaded and around 400 (!) at idle.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## durian

 *JanR wrote:*   

> Turbo increases energy consumption significantly as voltage is increased. Furthermore, it is important to run something really stressing the cores such as eight copies of mprime -t (emerge gimps).

 

This was a simple "echo 'scale=5000;a(1)*4' | bc -q -l" :-)

 *JanR wrote:*   

> This is correct. In order to stress it really you need a CUDA program making some heavy calculations. At work, we just got a CUDA server featuring an i7 920 processor at an ASUS P6T7 WS board and FOUR GTX 295 (dual GPU each).
> 
> Running eight instances of a CUDA program calculating SHA1-hashes (one instance per GPU, each bound to one virtual core of the i7 920). This gives a maximum of 1150 Watt AC power (this monster has a 1500 W power supply) fully loaded and around 400 (!) at idle.

 Wow :) This CUDA stuff sounds interesting. I see there is even an SDK in portage...

-peter

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This was a simple "echo 'scale=5000;a(1)*4' | bc -q -l" 
> 
> 

 

I don't know if this really utilizes all execution units. mprime -t does more or less.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wow  This CUDA stuff sounds interesting. I see there is even an SDK in portage... 
> 
> 

 

Exactly this one was used for this experiment (the machine, of course, runs gentoo...).

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## durian

 *JanR wrote:*   

> I don't know if this really utilizes all execution units. mprime -t does more or less.
> 
> 

 Probably not...

I tried some of my machine learning programs, one instance increased power from 100 W to 125 W. But that didn't scale either, four of them get it up to 177 W. (These programs take mostly memory, maybe not a good test either.)

 *JanR wrote:*   

> [Cuda] Exactly this one was used for this experiment (the machine, of course, runs gentoo...).

 of course :-)

-peter

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried some of my machine learning programs, one instance increased power from 100 W to 125 W. But that didn't scale either, four of them get it up to 177 W. (These programs take mostly memory, maybe not a good test either.)
> 
> 

 

Try eight of them (HT!). Are you sure that turbo mode is enabled? If you do not load the acpi-cpufreq driver an i7 usually does not use it! You must load the driver and select an governor (best is IMO performance because the i7 downclocks automatically if not loaded even if the driver request the highest frequency - therefore ondemand makes it only slower because of the delay to clock up). Turbo is enabled if cpufreq selects the (max+1) Mhz frequency (that is, in case of an i7 940, 2934000 which is 2933000 KHz + 1 MHz meaning turbo enabled).

The (unfortunately now removed) package lmbench contains "mhz" that can be used to estimate the real frequency. An i7 lies in /proc/cpuinfo about that in turbo mode. An other method is described in a paper by intel (discusses turbo mode).

Your 70 Watt above idle seems to be okay for four threads and no turbo... the i7 starts to burn energy if turbo mode overclocks it.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## durian

 *JanR wrote:*   

> Are you sure that turbo mode is enabled? If you do not load the acpi-cpufreq driver an i7 usually does not use it!

 

Indeed, the acpi-cpufreq module was not loaded.

 *JanR wrote:*   

> You must load the driver and select an governor (best is IMO performance because the i7 downclocks automatically if not loaded even if the driver request the highest frequency - therefore ondemand makes it only slower because of the delay to clock up). Turbo is enabled if cpufreq selects the (max+1) Mhz frequency (that is, in case of an i7 940, 2934000 which is 2933000 KHz + 1 MHz meaning turbo enabled).

 

How do I select a governor? I probably need to install some utilities I don't have emerged yet?

Aha:

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

performance
```

More testing the be done :)

-peter

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> How do I select a governor? I probably need to install some utilities I don't have emerged yet? 
> 
> 

 

Just echo it into the file that you have found... the content of the directory /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ is more or less self explaining.

Or you can use cpufrequtils if you don't want to deal with self-written shell scripts.

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## jasn

I jot got my Clevo D900F with an i7-975 (3.33ghz) cpu and 6gb of DDR3 RAM, and I'm editing my post since I feel that the information I previously posted was inaccurate. These are the CFLAGS I ended up using for my system;

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

In the end, my trying to tweak them seemed to have no overall effect for my system.

Good Luck..Last edited by jasn on Mon Aug 31, 2009 2:26 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

You should post the actually result of your emerge -e system too  :Razz: 

And for the Cflags, since it's a brand new CPU, I think that we need to wait for GCC 4.4 or even 4.5 to have better tweak maybe or maybe not  :Razz: 

----------

## JanR

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> But I found that this increased compile times slightly; 
> 
> 

 

This is the wrong benchmark for this!

Compiler optimizations should make the resulting CODE faster, not the compilation itself. It is clear that more optimization and more supported features mean more work - compile time increases (even if the compiler itself becomes faster due to optimizations).

The only useful benchmark here would be to compare the results of some benchmark (e.g., nbench) using different compiler optimizations.

WANT_MP helps for openoffice as this runs only one thread without (see the 2 hours in your post - I get 37 minutes on a i7 940 that is slower than your machine).

Greetings,

Jan

----------

## jasn

I've edited my post previously to indicate that after much tinkering, I've settled on the standard safe CFLAGS for my i7 laptop;

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

In the end, my trying to tweak them seemed to have no overall effect for my system. I would continue to ask that if anyone knows of a good (currently maintained) CPU/RAM benchmark program, or even suggests some code here to do proper benchmarking, it would be helpful in testing different configs/tweaks in the future.

Thanks..Last edited by jasn on Mon Aug 31, 2009 2:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JanR

Hi,

nbench is quite good but it has one weak point: It is very old and comes from a time where memory was much slower and smaller (RAM as well as cache). Therefore, it does not test memory-intensive scenarios.

Furthermore, optimizing for nbench does also not help in general case. If you, for example, add -funroll-loops and similar things (just see the makefile of nbench and the manual of gcc) you can increase nbench results dramatically without real impact on realworld programs. Keeping that in mind, you can compare two settings.

But, be also aware that nbench (being from 1997 or older!) has no idea of modern SIMD mechanism like sse*. Therefore, the compiler might use it but the software was not developed with that in mind. 

I'm also still searching for a good benchmark that covers such issues.

Maybe it is also worth to consider openssl's benchmark function:

openssl speed xxx where xxx is an algorithm such as md5, rsa etc...

with -multi n you can even test multicore systems by parallel execution (this is a good test for hyperthreading - compare taskset 0f openssl speed rc5 -multi 4 with openssl speed rc5 -multi  :Cool: .

Gretings,

Jan

----------

## d2_racing

 *JanR wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> But I found that this increased compile times slightly; 
> ...

 

So true !!!

----------

## piwacet

Anyone look at the phoronix article comparing an i7 920, i7 750, i7 870, and a phenom II X3 710?

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_lynnfield&num=1

Apparently some mixed results, with the phenom X3 coming out on top occasionally, but the article was a little hard for me to interpret.  The intel chips had turbo mode turned off; several setups had only 2gb of RAM, I'm not sure if that could have been limiting; and perhaps I missed it, but the article doesn't seem to specify which tests are single- or multi-threaded.

----------

## soya

Disabling Turbo mode sets the i7  processor to 2.66GHz while it could rise up to 2.99GHz. Anyway i7 processors can go up to 4GHZ easily.

----------

## westy

i've just recently bought the newest of i7 cores the 975 extreme also have the EVGA X58 SLI Classfied with 12 gigs of memory...i'm a bit noobish to gentoo, but i can install stage 3 and get on kde...i've been reading through these long replys and this part always gets me

should i still use these same flags? or different ones...also will gentoo support the 12 gigs..i cant remember the option in the kernel cfg  for 12gbs of memory.....one last thing i should def go with amd64 or intel64? not sure as to which one to choose or which is better...

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

when i get my video card back from evga(haha i blew it up) i'll start posting my proc info make everyone jealous lol..

if anyone can help me with that just shout back....

----------

## durian

 *westy wrote:*   

> i've just recently bought the newest of i7 cores the 975 extreme also have the EVGA X58 SLI Classfied with 12 gigs of memory...i'm a bit noobish to gentoo, but i can install stage 3 and get on kde...i've been reading through these long replys and this part always gets me
> 
> should i still use these same flags? or different ones...also will gentoo support the 12 gigs..i cant remember the option in the kernel cfg  for 12gbs of memory.....one last thing i should def go with amd64 or intel64? not sure as to which one to choose or which is better...
> 
>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

The 12 GB memory will be no problem with a 64 bit install, no special features have to be set in the kernel.

You should go with amd64, not the intel64.

My CFLAGS are "-O2 -march=native -pipe" (which is maybe not optimal, but hey, the system flies (i7 920)).

-peter

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *westy wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

I have tried -j12, -j9, -j5 and, -j8. I have benched all these diff

setting with PTS and -j8 seems to be best. I have tried diff CFLAGS

and LDFLAG combination's again using PTS for benching. Some

test show better performance others not BUT, the diff is always

minimal. More often then not fancy perf  options break an ebuild

or two. I must admit however that when using my AMD X2 most

perf options helped more then a little. With Core i7 i have come

to believe these beast need no stinken perf options to run incredibly

FAST. My 24/7 settings for my i7 920 using 'CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"'

and 'MAKEOPTS="-j8 --load-average=8"' is 3.8Ghz at 1.16vcore.

Keep in mind that march=native reads the options from your cpu

itself and automatically uses those in your compiles when using >=gcc-4.2.

I only have 6Gb of mem and i use 2Gb as my portage ramdisk and

of course ccache. Those are probably one of the biggest perf gains for

compiling. Example before and after...

```
Tue Sep 22 15:35:07 2009 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1

       merge time: 1 hour, 58 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Tue Sep 22 18:15:39 2009 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1

       merge time: 7 minutes and 39 seconds.
```

----------

## westy

Ty guys for the help i'll try those and see what happends  :Smile: 

----------

## piwacet

Anyone have a core i7 860?  Would be curious to know how it works under gentoo, and how long 'emerge -e system' takes.  I'm contemplating a new build now, and it seems there are several price/performance options around now.

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *piwacet wrote:*   

> Anyone have a core i7 860?  Would be curious to know how it works under gentoo, and how long 'emerge -e system' takes.  I'm contemplating a new build now, and it seems there are several price/performance options around now.

 

I haven't seen any benches in Linux for those yet. I have seen

some benches in windows and they perform very well but not

as good as i7 920. Because of this and price you may want to 

take another look at the i7 920. As of right now the i7 860 is

$10 'newegg' more then the i7 920 which outperforms it.

Motherboard price was a big issue before but LGA 1366 motherboards

are now available in the same price range as LGA 1156 ones.

Something to think about!

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Jupiter1TX wrote:*   

>  *piwacet wrote:*   Anyone have a core i7 860?  Would be curious to know how it works under gentoo, and how long 'emerge -e system' takes.  I'm contemplating a new build now, and it seems there are several price/performance options around now. 
> 
> I haven't seen any benches in Linux for those yet. I have seen
> 
> some benches in windows and they perform very well but not
> ...

 

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_lynnfield&num=1

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_lynnfield_add&num=1

hope this helps

----------

## piwacet

Thanks everyone.  What I can't figure out about the phoronix test suite numbers some details - are they running 32 bit or 64 bit programs, or 32 bit programs in 64 bit environment, and what were the compiler flags?  It's reasonable to think there would be some performance differences between 64 and 32 bit.  Also, the first phoronix article about this apparently tested with a faulty bios and yielded erroneous results.  I think phoronix will update the article at some point.

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *piwacet wrote:*   

> Thanks everyone.  What I can't figure out about the phoronix test suite numbers some details - are they running 32 bit or 64 bit programs, or 32 bit programs in 64 bit environment, and what were the compiler flags?  It's reasonable to think there would be some performance differences between 64 and 32 bit.  Also, the first phoronix article about this apparently tested with a faulty bios and yielded erroneous results.  I think phoronix will update the article at some point.

 

That is why i didn't even mention those test. They also had Turbo disabled

so how can that be a valid test?

I've been running some PTS  recently myself but only in comparing CFS-vs-BFS.

Am not done testing till 2.6.32+BFS is available. Will post results when done.

Here are all the test i have run though, including my unfinished CFS-vs-BFS test.

http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=author&u=Zero

----------

## Evincar

 *piwacet wrote:*   

> Anyone have a core i7 860?  Would be curious to know how it works under gentoo, and how long 'emerge -e system' takes.  I'm contemplating a new build now, and it seems there are several price/performance options around now.

 

Me  :Wink: 

I don't consider emerge -e system a good benchmark, since it depends on what you have installed, but nevertheless I can try it just to compare.

For reference, gcc takes 10m 20s IIRC. xorg-server takes 1m 40s (I remember the times when it took about 13m in my laptop, though part of the improvemente is in the software   :Laughing:  ).

I am still building up my installation, hoping to post the openoffice build time.ç

Cheers.

----------

## piwacet

Thanks!  As compiling is the most time-consuming thing I do, relative compile times are what I'm interested in, and since up-to-date systems will be similar, emerge -e system or emerging other programs (single and multi-threaded compile times) seems the only simple choice for a benchmark.  But I agree, it's not ideal - different USE flags, compiler flags, network connectivity, and hard-disk times will all influence it.

Would be curious to know if you have turbo/c-states/multithreading enabled, and if it's overclocked... Stock settings may be a simpler benchmark to compare.

Thanks again!  Congrats on your new computer.

----------

## m.s.w

Evincar,

Could you please tell something more about configuration of your box (what motherboard, memory, HDDs, Graphic card).

I have some problems with my current hardware. It is not old (Core 2 Duo E6600), but I have to change hard drives and CPU fan so I decided to change my computer to not touch it for a longer period of time and I am considering i7 860 as a pricewise solution.

But I have some concerns about motherboards and P55 chipset which, according to some writers here, is not stable and full of bugs which make i7 processors bad performing under Linux.

Can you tell what is your hardware configuration and how your kernel (version) handle your new box?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Evincar wrote:*   

>  *piwacet wrote:*   Anyone have a core i7 860?  Would be curious to know how it works under gentoo, and how long 'emerge -e system' takes.  I'm contemplating a new build now, and it seems there are several price/performance options around now. 
> 
> Me 
> 
> I don't consider emerge -e system a good benchmark, since it depends on what you have installed, but nevertheless I can try it just to compare.
> ...

 

Me too   :Very Happy: 

----------

## m.s.w

Hey, people, give more details please. Can you really feel good speed-up in desktop applications thanks to new CPU (i7) or people like me should wait and not waist money for new hardware...

----------

## ezakimak2

How's this for detailed: ?

My old machine:

Asus A8N-e

4x 1GB PC3200 DDR 400 (nothing fancy)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ running slightly OCed at 2.2GHz (stock cooler)

420W Aspire P-4 power supply (nothing fancy)

2x 1TB seagate 7200rpm SATA drives

GeForce 7300GT 256MB PCIe 1.0 x16

Not a bad machine. Even though 5+ years old, I could play Doom3 at 1280x1024 on high (not ultimate--but that's more likely a video card limitation).

My new machine:

ASRock X58 Extreme3

6x 2GB PC12800 DDR3 1600 (OCZ Gold 8-8-8-24 @ 1600)

Intel Core i7-930 running OCed at 3.35GHz

Zalman cnps10x extreme cooler

750W Seasonic X750 Gold power supply (modular is nice)

Same video card, same 2x 1TB drives, same OS install.

Let me explain my partition layout:

sd[ab]1: 100MB each, raid1, ext2, /boot

sd[ab]2: 4GB each, swap, set with equal pri in fstab

sd[ab]3: 20GB each, raid0, reiserfs3, mounted at /mnt/raid0

sd[ab]4: ~950GB each, raid1, reiserfs3, /

/mnt/raid0 has:

portage/

tmp/

var/tmp/

These symlinks exist:

/usr/portage -> /mnt/raid0/portage

/tmp -> /mnt/raid0/tmp

/var/tmp -> /mn/raid0/var/tmp

I've found this arrangement to provide some nice speed improvements for emerge among other things.

I've been tempted to throw opt onto the raid0 and see how much it helps games to load faster.

So, for some real world benchmark results:

emerge system - 3.5x improvement

old machine, -j2: 135min

new machine @ stock 2.8GHz, -j8: 37min

emerge gcc - 4.5x improvement

old machine, -j2: 55min

new machine @ stock 2.8GHz, -j8: 12min

As far as subjective feel, KDE is _never_ slow anymore. AT ALL.

Also, openoffice opens nearly instantly, < 3s. Used to be like 10s or more.

Acrobat reader opens instantly now.

The transition was easy:

1 - replace -march=k8-sse3 in CFLAGS to -mtune=k8-sse3

2 - emerge system

3 - compile the new kernel w/new drivers, and targeting the new CPU (core-2)

4 - switch out hardware

5 - boot to new kernel

6 - change CFLAGS to -march=native

7 - emerge system

8 - emerge various packages that relied on amd/3dnow/etc. such as mplayer, ffmpeg, k3b, X and X drivers, and anything that crashed (not very many things).

That was pretty much it. KDE worked just fine, no giant recompile necessary.

All I can say about core i7 is, WOW! This machine is a _beast_. A 3x to 4x increase! Stellar! I'm still giggling in my chair every time I fire off an emerge and see it fly. I haven't had such a giant improvement from an upgrade _ever_. All the prior upgrades were like 20-50% bumps. (166Mhz -> dual 450MHz -> dual 933MHz -> dual 1.4GHz -> dual 2.2GHz -> now: quad 3.35GHz, w/HT adding 10-30% on top) (Okay, maybe that first upgrade from single 166 to dual 450 was a big jump--in fact I remember OO (old version) going from 30s loads to 3s loads then too--but that was over 10 years ago, and I also went from a 5400rpm PATA drive to a 10k rpm SCSI drive on that upgrade.)

It was easy to get it to clock stably to over 3.8GHz, but the temps were higher than I liked (cpuburn hit 79C). 3.35GHz is already faster than Intel's flagship $1000 CPU, so no complaints here. At 3.35GHz, in a 72F room, it idles between 49-54C. cpuburn will push it to 76C, which is still plenty safe. When I improve my case air flow w/some better fans, I may be able to push it back up to 3.8GHz within the same thermal envelope. Increasing from 2.8 to 3.35GHz yields further, measureable improvements (but, I didn't record these--sorry).

The only reason to get the i930 vs i920 is the fact that you're guaranteed to get stepping D0, which has much better thermal and voltage characteristics than the C0 stepping, according to reviews and reports. (And it's only $6 more on newegg than the 920, so why not?)

cpuburn (burnP6) really does work. At first I tested by doing -j16 kernel compiles. However, cpuburn pushed the temps even higher still by 3-5C meanwhile htop showed all cpus at 100% for both. cpuburn just does an artificial, but more power-taxing workload.

----------

## m.s.w

ezakimak2, I really appreciate your answer. Thank you very much.

m.s.w

----------

## ezakimak2

emerge xulrunner - 4.7x improvement 

old machine, -j2: 25:39 

new machine @ 3.35GHz, -j8: 5:25

<cackle+glee>

 :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

@ezakimak2, and when you run emerge -eav @system it's less then 30 minutes ?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> @ezakimak2, and when you run emerge -eav @system it's less then 30 minutes ?

 

only if you stay with the default USE-flags or profiles   :Razz: 

I've also noticed speedup of 2x-3x going from Core 2 Duo E6600 @stock -> Core i7 860 @stock   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks lightning fast  :Razz: 

The compilation time is no more a blocker.

----------

## paulbiz

as the starter of this thread I'm happy to say I now have a Core i7 920 system running Gentoo (Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard), and yes it is fast.  :Smile:  OpenOffice 3.2.0 emerged in 35 minutes, yay  :Smile: 

----------

## gaebb3r

I didn't read the whole thread... But did anybody already recommend to disable Synchronous Multithreading and just use four cores?

It increased my average compiling performance by ~2.4...

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> But did anybody already recommend to disable Synchronous Multithreading and just use four cores? 

 

I do not recommend this. Just up your MAKEOPTS and have portage run at least 4 jobs at once. This requires a fast disk however. You need to get to a situation when all 8 cores are being used most of the time. 

Also did you disable ccache for your benchmark? Because rebuilding the same packages with ccache enabled is at least 2 times as fast.

----------

## m.s.w

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   But did anybody already recommend to disable Synchronous Multithreading and just use four cores?  
> 
> I do not recommend this. Just up your MAKEOPTS and have portage run at least 4 jobs at once. This requires a fast disk however. You need to get to a situation when all 8 cores are being used most of the time. 
> 
> 

 

I have i7 860. I also recomend just increase MAKEOPTS, in my case to 8 and you will be very satisfied with your compiling speed. I am.

But I have to say another thing: in everyday use, like browsing internet, creating OpenOffice documents, working with gimp, Bluefish etc - it is do different to my previous Core 2 Duo E6600.

Best Regards,

m.s.w

----------

## devsk

I have an i7 920 OCed to 4Ghz. It compiles xorg-server in exactly 1 minute, gcc in less than 7 mins, glibc in 4 mins, kdelibs in 5 minutes, whole of kde-4.4 in under 30 mins. On amd64.

I have 12GB RAM. I use a large RAM FS on /var/tmp. I don't use ccache. It slows down my compiles because I don't want to trash my SSD with small files but using the normal HDD for small random read/write makes IO times a bottleneck.

My make.conf:

MAKEOPTS="-j12 -l25"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--nospinner --keep-going --jobs=12 --load-average=25"

Yes, i7 920 takes this thrashing well!

----------

## devsk

 *Quote:*   

> # i7 can take some serious load
> 
> # Nov 19, 2009 - changed -j to 12 and jobs to 12. Recent kernel enhancements make
> 
> # 12 the ideal parallelism for i7 920 with 8 threads

 That's my last comment when I did my tests with various -j and -l values.

And don't turn HT off. HT gives about 20-25% boost during parallel compiles.

----------

## devsk

```
# genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

                                                                                                                                                      

     Wed Jul 28 23:39:00 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1                                                                                         

       merge time: 28 minutes and 30 seconds.
```

That's with MAKEOPTS=-j6. Any more than -j6, and the build fails because java heap can't be allocated. So, that's with 75% CPU usage... :Very Happy: 

----------

## luispa

Hi devsk, 

 *devsk wrote:*   

> I have an i7 920 OCed to 4Ghz. It compiles xorg-server in exactly 1 minute, gcc in less than 7 mins, glibc in 4 mins, kdelibs in 5 minutes, whole of kde-4.4 in under 30 mins. On amd64.
> 
> I have 12GB RAM. I use a large RAM FS on /var/tmp. I don't use ccache. It slows down my compiles because I don't want to trash my SSD with small files but using the normal HDD for small random read/write makes IO times a bottleneck.
> 
> My make.conf:
> ...

 

I've also i7 920 (not OCed) and 12GB RAM, disk0 is SSD. Your compile time numbers have impressed me, so I'm definitely doing something wrong (i.e. my case: xorg-server ~2m and gcc 11m40s, openoffice 45m).

So, I would like to dedicate some time to fine tune my box. Some questions:

* I've only have /tmp in RAM, configured like below automatically assigns 6GB to it. Should I go to /var/tmp in RAM instead?. Remember I'm using an SSD disk for disk0 (/boot, swap & / ):

/tmp

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/fstab
> 
> tmpfs			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0
> ...

 

* This is my make.conf,

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/make.conf
> 
>  CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native" 
> 
>  CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 
> ...

 

* The question: is it safe to use your settings from above (MAKEOPTS and EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS)?. I just read your next post mentioning this:

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # genlop -t openoffice
> 
> ...

 

* I don't have problems compiling openoffice with -j9, maybe I understood incorrectly your sentence.

* Last question is: Never ever OCed a box, believe it or not, so I have no experience. Any good link or reference on where to start?. Ideally my objectives would be:

1- How to do it  :Smile: 

2- System to overclock on demand (compiling i.e.)

3- System to be very energy efficient when doing nothing (so reducing CPU speed at maximum)

4- A way to monitor which clocking the CPUs are using. (I'm monitoring now the cpu's temp and fan's speed).

Thanks for your answers, 

Luis

----------

## DaggyStyle

got an unrelated question, I'm planing to build a multiseat rig, one of the options is the i7 9xx cpu, how would you rate the cpu in the field of multi process performance?

e.g. would it support 2-3 users using at the same time and maybe running boinc in the background?

----------

## 1clue

Hi.

I have an i7 920 on an Asus P6T motherboard.  12g RAM after I actually ran out of memory once I pounced on the extra 6G.

It works great.  I use -j9 and on-demand cpu frequency scaling.  I see significant improvements over quad core non-hyperthreading only in 2 places:  Compiling and virtualization.  Any heavily parallel process would fit into there too, but I just don't do anything else that's heavily parallel.  Get OOO or similar compiling on there and open the system monitor and you will see all 8 cores (including hyperthreading as a separate core, which technically it's not) pegged for sometimes several minutes at a time.  I recommend using tmpfs judiciously for places where temp files are written heavily.

I would recommend a similar chip only when you have heavy multitasking going on.  For a regular desktop, even with video, you barely can justify more than 2 cores.  The UI just isn't set up to be heavily threaded IMO.  If you add a couple VM's on there and load those up too, then suddenly your i7 makes a lot more sense.

----------

## devsk

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> got an unrelated question, I'm planing to build a multiseat rig, one of the options is the i7 9xx cpu, how would you rate the cpu in the field of multi process performance?
> 
> e.g. would it support 2-3 users using at the same time and maybe running boinc in the background?

 Oh yeah! i7 with HT is a multi-task beast! I run 3 VMs at the same time along with my host OS. No issues! Make sure to get stable pieces (hardware as well as software) on there.

----------

## 1clue

Java heap not allocating:  export JAVA_OPTS="-Xmx800m" will increase the java heap to 800m.  There are several java memory settings, you need to google the exact message and increase the setting accordingly.

----------

## devsk

 *luispa wrote:*   

> Hi devsk, 
> 
>  *devsk wrote:*   I have an i7 920 OCed to 4Ghz. It compiles xorg-server in exactly 1 minute, gcc in less than 7 mins, glibc in 4 mins, kdelibs in 5 minutes, whole of kde-4.4 in under 30 mins. On amd64.
> 
> I have 12GB RAM. I use a large RAM FS on /var/tmp. I don't use ccache. It slows down my compiles because I don't want to trash my SSD with small files but using the normal HDD for small random read/write makes IO times a bottleneck.
> ...

 I think most of the difference may be because of 1. raw speed increase (~45%) from overclocking, 2. Use of a large /var/tmp RAMFS.

You have /dev/shm on tmpfs. You don't have /tmp on tmpfs. What does 'df /tmp' say?

You want an entry like:

```
# for faster builds.

none                                    /var/tmp                tmpfs   size=6856M,nr_inodes=1M         0 0
```

in your fstab. Replace that /var/tmp with /tmp if you want RAMFS on /tmp (for whatever other reasons). You definitely want /var/tmp for portage.

You can use my make.conf options, nothing bad will come out of it. You should definitely test them in your setup. The only thing that needs testing is -j.

I may not have problem compiling openoffice with -j9 as well. I just tested with -j12 and it failed, and I just lowered it to -j6 to just make emerge succeed.

For overclocking, I would suggest: http://www.evga.com/forums/tt.aspx?forumid=4 , http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/ , 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=59

That's where I started and learned overclocking. Take it slow. Its easy to get carried away and burn yourself. So, keep it slow and learn as much as you can before going big. Take small steps.

And yes, all the four points you mentioned can be achieved with right settings and right software. Lot will depend on what mobo, memory, PSU etc. are you using.

Give me a shoutout here with your ID when you join one of those forums. There are tonnes of very helpful people there. I got lot of help from others, so I will definitely help you along.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   got an unrelated question, I'm planing to build a multiseat rig, one of the options is the i7 9xx cpu, how would you rate the cpu in the field of multi process performance?
> 
> e.g. would it support 2-3 users using at the same time and maybe running boinc in the background? Oh yeah! i7 with HT is a multi-task beast! I run 3 VMs at the same time along with my host OS. No issues! Make sure to get stable pieces (hardware as well as software) on there.

 

question is, at the same price I can get either AMD 1090T or the i7 930, what are the odds the i7 is more suitable?

----------

## devsk

 *1clue wrote:*   

> Java heap not allocating:  export JAVA_OPTS="-Xmx800m" will increase the java heap to 800m.  There are several java memory settings, you need to google the exact message and increase the setting accordingly.

 I think my problem is I am spawning too many jvms with -j12 and hence I need to likely reduce the heap size from whatever its default value is. -j6 works is attestation of that.

----------

## devsk

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   got an unrelated question, I'm planing to build a multiseat rig, one of the options is the i7 9xx cpu, how would you rate the cpu in the field of multi process performance?
> 
> e.g. would it support 2-3 users using at the same time and maybe running boinc in the background? Oh yeah! i7 with HT is a multi-task beast! I run 3 VMs at the same time along with my host OS. No issues! Make sure to get stable pieces (hardware as well as software) on there. 
> 
> question is, at the same price I can get either AMD 1090T or the i7 930, what are the odds the i7 is more suitable?

 Now, that's a question which require quite a bit of googling, comparing and reading other people's benchmarks and reviews. I have no idea!

Typically, AMD is behind Intel at this time in multi-core/multi-cpu raw speed game. Intel is also expensive and screws its customers with socket (meaning new mobo) upgrade every 18-24 months if you want to be on latest. AMD is better in that regard. So, take your pick! I was an AMD guy for a while, now I am an Intel guy. Its whatever works out best at the time (money situation, performance needs etc.).... :Smile: 

I think I have an upgrade path to 6-core CPU likely next year. But that would be the end of it. Will need to move to new socket.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> I think I have an upgrade path to 6-core CPU likely next year. But that would be the end of it. Will need to move to new socket.

 

The same will likely be the case for AMD. I mean the new bulldozer chip will likely have a new socket with 1500+ pins in order to support quad channel ram at least on the high end so they can compete with intel's quad channel configuration.

As for the 930 versus  AMD 1090T. I think they are pretty even as far as performance and cost. At last check the i7 930 can be had for cheaper than the 1090T (at least on eBay) but then the cost of the motherboards on the i7 is probably higher so it becomes a wash.

----------

## 1clue

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *1clue wrote:*   Java heap not allocating:  export JAVA_OPTS="-Xmx800m" will increase the java heap to 800m.  There are several java memory settings, you need to google the exact message and increase the setting accordingly. I think my problem is I am spawning too many jvms with -j12 and hence I need to likely reduce the heap size from whatever its default value is. -j6 works is attestation of that.

 

I guess I'm a bit confused.  My box handled OOO very nicely with no tweaks on -j9 and 6g, a large amount of which was supporting tmpfs and disk cache.  You have 12g and -j12 fails?  Or am I missing something?

----------

## luispa

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *luispa wrote:*   Hi devsk, 
> 
> :
> 
>  
> ...

 

Thank you very much devsk, I'll start reading and testing. I'll report back with results. 

Thanks for the offering. 

Luis

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I think I have an upgrade path to 6-core CPU likely next year. But that would be the end of it. Will need to move to new socket. 
> 
> The same will likely be the case for AMD. I mean the new bulldozer chip will likely have a new socket with 1500+ pins in order to support quad channel ram at least on the high end so they can compete with intel's quad channel configuration.
> 
> As for the 930 versus  AMD 1090T. I think they are pretty even as far as performance and cost. At last check the i7 930 can be had for cheaper than the 1090T (at least on eBay) but then the cost of the motherboards on the i7 is probably higher so it becomes a wash.

 

here they are equal, ~383 dolars.

----------

## devsk

 *1clue wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*    *1clue wrote:*   Java heap not allocating:  export JAVA_OPTS="-Xmx800m" will increase the java heap to 800m.  There are several java memory settings, you need to google the exact message and increase the setting accordingly. I think my problem is I am spawning too many jvms with -j12 and hence I need to likely reduce the heap size from whatever its default value is. -j6 works is attestation of that. 
> 
> I guess I'm a bit confused.  My box handled OOO very nicely with no tweaks on -j9 and 6g, a large amount of which was supporting tmpfs and disk cache.  You have 12g and -j12 fails?  Or am I missing something?

 yeah, something is wrong. But I don't know what. I tried your JAVA_OPTS with 600M, 800M, 1200M and all failed with -j8.

I think I know what it is. Can you post the output of:

```
# cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_*

2

95

```

----------

## 1clue

Not at the moment.  I can't access that box.  Later I will be able to though.

----------

## 1clue

Although with Sun's java 6 the default -Xmx is 512m.  If you're right that you're running out of memory, then bump it down a bit.

----------

## devsk

setting overcommit to 0 made the compile further than where it was failing. So, that was the reason. I had disabled overcommit long time ago because I don't like OOM killing some random processes (firefox e.g.). But I think I should not worry about that anymore, with 12GB of RAM.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## drescherjm

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *drescherjm wrote:*    *Quote:*   I think I have an upgrade path to 6-core CPU likely next year. But that would be the end of it. Will need to move to new socket. 
> 
> The same will likely be the case for AMD. I mean the new bulldozer chip will likely have a new socket with 1500+ pins in order to support quad channel ram at least on the high end so they can compete with intel's quad channel configuration.
> 
> As for the 930 versus  AMD 1090T. I think they are pretty even as far as performance and cost. At last check the i7 930 can be had for cheaper than the 1090T (at least on eBay) but then the cost of the motherboards on the i7 is probably higher so it becomes a wash. 
> ...

 

i7 930s can easily be had for $220 shipped on eBay. Microcenter sells them also for $199.

About 3 months ago I paid $525 US total for an evga 3sli + i7 920 + 6GB gskill of ddr3. 

The i7 920 was $190 US shipped. The evga 3 sli was $180 shipped and I paid ~$155 for the 6GB of GSkill DDR3. The memory I got on newegg.

These are US prices though. If they cost the same where you live I would get the AMD chip.

I think we are getting off topic here though sorry.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *drescherjm wrote:*    *Quote:*   I think I have an upgrade path to 6-core CPU likely next year. But that would be the end of it. Will need to move to new socket. 
> 
> The same will likely be the case for AMD. I mean the new bulldozer chip will likely have a new socket with 1500+ pins in order to support quad channel ram at least on the high end so they can compete with intel's quad channel configuration.
> 
> As for the 930 versus  AMD 1090T. I think they are pretty even as far as performance and cost. At last check the i7 930 can be had for cheaper than the 1090T (at least on eBay) but then the cost of the motherboards on the i7 is probably higher so it becomes a wash. 
> ...

 

right, of topic.

I'm not in the us, every freaking computing hardware here costs like hell.

if I get hardware from ebay and something happens to it I'm fried has I cannot use my warranty.

----------

## drescherjm

I understand. As I edited. I would go for the AMD chip if the prices of the CPUs were the same.

----------

## 1clue

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think I know what it is. Can you post the output of:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No such file or directory.

I must say I've recently reinstalled Gentoo and haven't yet gotten around to putting VMware back on.  Not sure if VMware would put that feature in or not, but I've also been recompiling kernels over and over because I'm not happy with the result, so it could be something not set up right.

This box has had VMware on it with 2 virtual machines running with a moderate load though, and it seemed to handle it fine.

----------

## devsk

 *1clue wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*   
> 
> I think I know what it is. Can you post the output of:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Are you sure there is no file in /proc/sys/vm with overcommit in the name? That would be weird! Overcommit is a kernel feature enabled by default.

----------

## 1clue

# cat /proc/sys/vm/nr_overcommit_hugepages

0

# cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory      

0

# cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_ratio 

50

----------

## devsk

 *1clue wrote:*   

> # cat /proc/sys/vm/nr_overcommit_hugepages
> 
> 0
> 
> # cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory      
> ...

 Yup! That was it!

----------

## 1clue

So what does it mean?  And where do I read up on the details?

----------

## devsk

 *1clue wrote:*   

> So what does it mean?

 It means that OS couldn't reserve the virtual memory that the 8 JVMs were requesting inside my free RAM and free swap combined. That's the setting of '2' for overcommit_memory i.e. everything has to fit inside 0.95*(free RAM) + free Swap, 0.95 is the overcommit_ratio. By setting the value to '0', I am telling the kernel that it should allow overcommitting virtual memory.

 *1clue wrote:*   

> And where do I read up on the details?

 Google 'linux overcommit'.... :Very Happy: 

But hey I am nice, so here...  :Cool:   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

```
overcommit_memory

Submitted by admin on Wed, 2006-05-31 16:52 

Controls overcommit of system memory, possibly allowing processes to allocate (but not use) more memory than is actually available.

0 - Heuristic overcommit handling. Obvious overcommits of address space are refused. Used for a typical system. It ensures a seriously wild allocation fails while allowing overcommit to reduce swap usage. root is allowed to allocate slighly more memory in this mode. This is the default.

1 - Always overcommit. Appropriate for some scientific applications.

2 - Don't overcommit. The total address space commit for the system is not permitted to exceed swap plus a configurable percentage (default is 50) of physical RAM. Depending on the percentage you use, in most situations this means a process will not be killed while attempting to use already-allocated memory but will receive errors on memory allocation as appropriate.
```

----------

## 1clue

Interesting.

Also maybe relevant is that I have abandoned the traditional approach toward RAM and virtual memory.  I have 12G RAM, and 4x6G swap, one on each permanent drive.

Then I have tmpfs on places that make sense.  I noticed last time I put Gentoo on that the OS was using unused RAM as disk cache, and with 6G I was almost never hitting swap.  So I kind of reversed the roles a bit and tried to make it so with 12G I never swap but I can use tmpfs and disk cache to speed things up.  I haven't disabled any swapping, but from what I read I should be able to get significant performance increases that way.  It seems to work.

----------

## devsk

OK, after fixing overcommit and raising -j, we have:

```
     Thu Jul 29 18:36:12 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1

       merge time: 27 minutes and 19 seconds. 
```

Compared to 28mins 30sec, that's an astonishingly stunning improvement of 4% with respect to -j6... :Very Happy: 

When I compiled openoffice last in Jan 2007, it took 230 mins.

----------

## 1clue

Just as a point of reference, my system gets this for recompiling ooo.

real	44m24.235s

user	214m36.098s

sys	29m56.007s

This is at max 2.67 ghz, specs in my signature and absolutely no over-clocking of anything.

I didn't have to download it again, but I was also watching videos off youtube while this was going on.  The video is a bit choppy but generally not bad.  I attribute that to nspluginwrapper which is now necessary since Adobe blocked all the 64-bit versions.

----------

## devsk

Yeah, I had chrome and thunderbird running but nothing CPU intensive like you.

----------

## 1clue

I really don't think video is all that intensive on the CPU with my setup, or for that matter for anything even sort of modern.  I got a decent dual-head card with two monitors, but really I was using that as an indicator of full load on the CPU for emerge.

Even though the network was nowhere near saturated, the video was definitely choppy compared to after the build finished.  The way I understand it (which could be very wrong) the card handles all the heavy lifting for video, the sound card handles the audio and the CPU doesn't do much but handle a couple interrupts that take almost nothing, but they need to be pretty close for timing.  The fact that the video was choppy means (to me anyway) that all the cores were fully engaged in building ooo.

When I have some time I might come back and compare your specs to mine, and find out how much degradation there is for over-clocking.

My RAM is 7-7-7-7 for the low block and 7-7-7-8 for the high block.

----------

## devsk

 *1clue wrote:*   

> I really don't think video is all that intensive on the CPU with my setup, or for that matter for anything even sort of modern.  I got a decent dual-head card with two monitors, but really I was using that as an indicator of full load on the CPU for emerge.
> 
> Even though the network was nowhere near saturated, the video was definitely choppy compared to after the build finished.  The way I understand it (which could be very wrong) the card handles all the heavy lifting for video, the sound card handles the audio and the CPU doesn't do much but handle a couple interrupts that take almost nothing, but they need to be pretty close for timing.  The fact that the video was choppy means (to me anyway) that all the cores were fully engaged in building ooo.
> 
> When I have some time I might come back and compare your specs to mine, and find out how much degradation there is for over-clocking.
> ...

 I am currently running with very very relaxed timings on 10-10-10-30 just to test suspend-to-ram issues on my evga board. My RAM supports 8-8-8-24. I think I should be able to do better with 8-8-8-24, although, when I tested other compiles between 10-10-10-30 and 8-8-8-24, I saw less than 2% loss with relaxed timings.

----------

## 1clue

I'm surprised you went with ram that slow, but also surprised that it didn't make that much difference to your results.

I obviously have some more to learn on this.  I basically went with the best quality I could afford for the whole system, going for real (official) numbers from reputable vendors rather than over-clocking.  In my understanding you get diminishing returns from that, where the devices (RAM for example) take longer to settle the faster you push it, so you can wind up slower than your numbers would dictate.

Well it's time for me to hit the hay.

Good luck and have fun.

----------

## devsk

 *1clue wrote:*   

> I'm surprised you went with ram that slow, but also surprised that it didn't make that much difference to your results.
> 
> I obviously have some more to learn on this.  I basically went with the best quality I could afford for the whole system, going for real (official) numbers from reputable vendors rather than over-clocking.  In my understanding you get diminishing returns from that, where the devices (RAM for example) take longer to settle the faster you push it, so you can wind up slower than your numbers would dictate.
> 
> Well it's time for me to hit the hay.
> ...

 8-8-8-24-1T is very fast! Yes, there are faster modules at CAS 7 but 12GB is tough for CAS7.

All benchmarks pointed to the fact that RAM timings don't gain that much with DDR3. As I said, less than 2% gain in my experience from CAS 10 to 8. That's technically 40 seconds saved on OOO build.... :Very Happy:  Or may be not if you are purely CPU crunching bound.

My overclocking was slow long process. Learnt a lot during first 1 month. Took it all the way to 4.4Ghz with HT ON and 4.5Ghz with HT OFF. I don't run those clocks because of suspend-to-ram issues on Evga boards when overclocking with vcore adjustments. Suspend-to-ram works for me only if I use Auto vcore.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Suspend-to-ram works for me only if I use Auto vcore.

 

Does it ever not return from suspend?  I have this happen every once and a while and I am only running my i7 920 at 3.0Ghz (bclk 150).

----------

## devsk

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Suspend-to-ram works for me only if I use Auto vcore. 
> 
> Does it ever not return from suspend?  I have this happen every once and a while and I am only running my i7 920 at 3.0Ghz (bclk 150).

 If I use manual vcore, the 3rd attempt (i.e. 3rd cycle of suspend-resume) to resume will fail. The system just reboots normally. I think this problem is specific to Evga boards.

If I use Auto vcore, then I can suspend and resume any number of times (with my current hardware). Only caveat in there is that some of the temperatures rise every 6 cycles. But that just means that every 6 cycles, I have to suspend the system 2 or 3 times to get the temps down to normal levels.

----------

## drescherjm

I am using auto vcore on my evga 3sli. Suspend works most of the time but I have had 2 to 4 times out of 20 to 30 times I have tried where it did not come back. The fans, hard drives and HD activity light come on (not  but no video, no keyboard, no network) so I had to hit the reset button to get out of that.

----------

## devsk

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> I am using auto vcore on my evga 3sli. Suspend works most of the time but I have had 2 to 4 times out of 20 to 30 times I have tried where it did not come back. The fans, hard drives and HD activity light come on (not  but no video, no keyboard, no network) so I had to hit the reset button to get out of that.

 If video doesn't post, most likely a graphics card issue. What kernel and what driver version are u using?

----------

## drescherjm

I was thinking it could be a video issue. Darn it just did not wake up again. 

I am now using zen-sources-2.6.34_p1

```
jmd1 ~ # uname -a

Linux jmd1 2.6.34-zen1-sleep #8 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 8 23:34:54 EDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

jmd1 ~ # equery l nvidia-drivers

 * Searching for nvidiadrivers ...

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.24:0

```

The video card is a fanless nvidia 8400GS card.

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev                                  a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82b2

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at dc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at 9f00 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at dffe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <       
```

----------

## devsk

I use the latest stable vanilla-sources and the latest ~amd64 nvidia driver. Seems to work fine with my fan-less 9600GT (I removed the shroud and the noisy fan, put a VGA fan next to it, and my temps dropped).

----------

## drescherjm

Thanks. I will give that a try when I get a chance.

----------

## MajikC

A bit late adding this but a reason the i7 will not compile much faster with different memory speed will be due to the massive shared CPU cache. A full OOO compile may actually fit completely on the CPU's cache  :Shocked:  so the initial move of the files from disk to CPU and the final executables (plus related files) back to disk will use memory...

----------

## Ormaaj

God it's already getting close to sandy bridge this year. Two year tick-tock is way too short. Surely they can build busses and interfaces with enough overhead to handle two freaking years worth of new processors. They're probably missing out on sales since nobody wants to buy a whole new system just to upgrade their CPU. Maybe if AMD would get off their ass and provide some competition we wouldn't have to deal with so much planned-obsolescence bullshit.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Ormaaj wrote:*   

> God it's already getting close to sandy bridge this year. Two year tick-tock is way too short. Surely they can build busses and interfaces with enough overhead to handle two freaking years worth of new processors. They're probably missing out on sales since nobody wants to buy a whole new system just to upgrade their CPU. Maybe if AMD would get off their ass and provide some competition we wouldn't have to deal with so much planned-obsolescence bullshit.

 

depending for what, the new X6 are giving a good fight for the i7s.

nobody knows how will sandy bridge will perform, on the same page, no one knows how bulldozer will perform, we just need to wait and see.

but usually, price per performance currently, amd is the better choice most of the times.

----------

## krinn

even the jaguar has been update twice time in 5 years, so don't bet on computers for upgrade.

----------

## TwinGears

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

> Anybody got a Core i7? Does it work in Gentoo with any available motherboard? It looks mouth-watering  

 

Sure thing, using this CFLAGS without issues

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -msse4.2 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

it's the slowest of the i7 series but it's been great running Gentoo since I got it....

----------

## Ormaaj

 *TwinGears wrote:*   

>  *paulbiz wrote:*   Anybody got a Core i7? Does it work in Gentoo with any available motherboard? It looks mouth-watering   
> 
> Sure thing, using this CFLAGS without issues
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -msse4.2 -msahf -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

It looks like gcc-4.5.x is doing msse4(.x) with march=native now. No more need to specify it manually. Afaict there has never been a need to specify -msahf at least since I've been on i7

----------

